# the long road home.



## silvereyes87

As you may know if you had read my introductory post. My main goal is to lose weight and shred down from 240 lbs to my original weight of 170 lbs. It's going to be a tough journey.  It will also take time, effort, and discipline.  I have an injury that prohibits me from lifting too heavy. A torn labrum. So heavy benching is out of the question. From past injuries besides the shoulder I have a metal plate in my ankle that prohibits me from doing squats due to no flexibility in the ankle. So this will be pretty challenging. I'm going to rely on a clean diet. Alot of protein and veggies and fruit. Lower carb with the carbs I do intake being whole grain, plenty of cardio and alot of free weight exercise.  I've got pics of my old body to show what my goal is and pics of my current self. Later in the day I plan to weigh in to get a fat ratio. Thanks and God bless -silver


----------



## stonetag

Grind on man


----------



## snake

You didn't pack it on in a month; it's not coming off in a month. 
It's going to be a long haul but one day at a time. Others here have done it, you can too. Don't worry about what you can't do, there's so much more you can do.


----------



## silvereyes87

Thanks for the words of encouragement gentlemen. So far for this morning I started with biceps. I did 4 x 10 reps of Palm up curls with a 45 lb bar, 4 x 10 reps of palmdown curls with same bar.  And then 4 x 10 reps of hammer curls with 20 lb dumbells.  Then for chest I did 4 x 10 reps of bench with 30 lb dumbells, incline was 4 x 10 with 20 lb dumbells and lastly for shoulders 4 x 10 reps of military press with 15 lb dumbells. For cardio I did 30 mins on an elyptical burning 400 calories and then abs I did 4 x 20 reps on an abdominal machine at 80 lbs. Got home had a few handfuls of peanuts with a protein shake. For lunch I plan to have a ribeye with grilled veggies and steamed rice at a hibachi grill .


----------



## PillarofBalance

You can still squat I bet.

Wide stance box squat. You will have little to no dorsiflexion. 

Where is the plate? Which bone?


----------



## jennerrator

Do work!! Buckle down...dig deep and it will happen!

And welcome


----------



## silvereyes87

PillarofBalance said:


> You can still squat I bet.
> 
> Wide stance box squat. You will have little to no dorsiflexion.
> 
> Where is the plate? Which bone?


Thanks jenner! And pillar do you really think so? I would love that. Gonna have to see if there are some youtube videos to check out and see what ya mean. Thanks homie


----------



## silvereyes87

The plate is on the left side of my left leg above the ball of the joint. I'll post pics as soon as I'm past 20 post. Site doesn't let you until then.  Thanks for taking an interest in the thread guys


----------



## PillarofBalance

silvereyes87 said:


> Thanks jenner! And pillar do you really think so? I would love that. Gonna have to see if there are some youtube videos to check out and see what ya mean. Thanks homie


I will link some for you when I can.


----------



## Vick

That is a long road.


----------



## mickems

silvereyes87 said:


> As you may know if you had read my introductory post. My main goal is to lose weight and shred down from 240 lbs to my original weight of 170 lbs. It's going to be a tough journey.  It will also take time, effort, and discipline.  I have an injury that prohibits me from lifting too heavy. A torn labrum. So heavy benching is out of the question. From past injuries besides the shoulder I have a metal plate in my ankle that prohibits me from doing squats due to no flexibility in the ankle. So this will be pretty challenging. I'm going to rely on a clean diet. Alot of protein and veggies and fruit. Lower carb with the carbs I do intake being whole grain, plenty of cardio and alot of free weight exercise.  I've got pics of my old body to show what my goal is and pics of my current self. Later in the day I plan to weigh in to get a fat ratio. Thanks and God bless -silver




No more needs to be said. Sounds like you all ready know what needs to be done, now go on and kill it!


----------



## nightster

Good luck man!!


----------



## silvereyes87

Thankyou for all of the encouragement guys. Really does mean alot to have such support. Went and had a bmi done. My fat % us 30.9. My actual weight was 252.6. My body fat mass was 78.0 lb. Muscle mass was 165.8 lb. 
For my 2nd trip to the gym I get leg press 4 x 10 at 200 lbs. Leg curls 120 lbs 4x 10. Leg extensions at 200 lb 4 x 10.  And then calve presses at 200 lbs 4 x 12. For cardio once again I did 30 mins on the elyptical and then did abs on the abdominal at 4 x 10 at 80 lbs. So far for dinner I've had a couple of eggs with some melted cheeze. I have to stay up all night tonight to get ready for night shift tomorrow so I'll probably have my 3rd meal around 4 am tonight. Most likely sirloin with some mixed veggies.


----------



## silvereyes87

the first 3 pics are where i want to be. the last two are where i am currently.


----------



## Bust My Ass

good luck my friend.  as mentioned it will be a long road but totally worth it.  its an awesome feeling when u set big goals and achieve them.  

nice tats btw


----------



## silvereyes87

Bust My Ass said:


> good luck my friend.  as mentioned it will be a long road but totally worth it.  its an awesome feeling when u set big goals and achieve them.
> 
> nice tats btw



Thanks man. Been getting tattood since I was 18. Plan on getting both full sleeves and my legs are pretty much covered.


----------



## DF

Welcome to The UG!  Good luck on your goals!
Also check the privacy settings on your photobucket account.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> the first 3 pics are where i want to be. the last two are where i am currently.



If I had to be you, thank god I don't (just kidding bro). I would rather be the current you.


----------



## silvereyes87

DF said:


> Welcome to The UG!  Good luck on your goals!
> Also check the privacy settings on your photobucket account.


Thanks for the heads up bud


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler said:


> If I had to be you, thank god I don't (just kidding bro). I would rather be the current you.


Do you mean you would rather have size compared to when I was lightweight? I could see that but I just think I'd feel alot more comfortable in my skin with a smaller frame. Used to feel alot healthier too. This weight is harsh on my knees. Can feel it when I run too long


----------



## mickems

silvereyes87 said:


> the first 3 pics are where i want to be. the last two are where i am currently.




Kinda reminds me of Herm.


----------



## silvereyes87

So for this morning workout I started with lawnmower pulls at 40 lbs, 10 x 4. Shoulder shrugs with 50 lbs 10 x 4 and then holding for 10 secs at end of each set. Then I did standing Flys with 10 lbs 4 x 10. Followed by  front shoulder raises with the 10 pounds aswell 4 x 10. Ended shoulders and back with the lat pull down at 60 lbs 4 x 10.  For cardio I did my same 30 mins on elyptical burning 400 calories and lastly for abs u a ed the abdominal machine 4 x 10 at 60 pounds because my core was pretty sore from yesterday.  Had my protein shake within 20 mins of my last rep. Came home at 3 pieces of turkey bacon, 2 eggs and drank with a cup of almond milk, banana and 1/2 cup of dry oatmeal. I go to work tonight 6pm to 6am. I work shift work at a chemical plant. For my lunch I'm having a porkchops with mixed veggies and for dinner I'll do a small ribeye with mixed veggies aswell. In between for a snack I packed 2 carrots a small apple and a tangerine.  Feels great to be so organized and steadfast with this start. Thanks for all the support ladies and gents.


----------



## ToolSteel

Welcome and good luck


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> Do you mean you would rather have size compared to when I was lightweight?



Yes sir, that weight looks good on you. Forget the cut & power up. In my opinion anyway. Oh and one more thing, close the lid.


----------



## silvereyes87

Lol yes sir lid closed :-D


----------



## silvereyes87

So today was basically a copy and paste of monday . I did 4 x 10 reps of Palm up curls with a 45 lb bar, 4 x 10 reps of palmdown curls with same bar. And then 4 x 10 reps of hammer curls with 20 lb dumbells. Then for chest I did 4 x 10 reps of bench with 30 lb dumbells, incline was 4 x 10 with 20 lb dumbells and lastly for shoulders 4 x 10 reps of military press with 15 lb dumbells. For cardio I did 30 mins on an elyptical burning 400 calories and then abs I did 4 x 20 reps on an abdominal machine at 80 lbs. Had a protien shake as soon as I got to the locker room. Came home 2 eggs with 3 turkey bacon slices and an oatmeal almond milk banana shake. For lunch I have an ahi tuna steak with peas and red beans and rice. I started adding a lil bit more carbs because I was told I would lose muscle mass if I only did the half cup of oatmeal in the morning. For dinner I have a small ribeyes with mixed veggies and the same carbs.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> So today was basically a copy and paste of monday . I did 4 x 10 reps of Palm up curls with a 45 lb bar, 4 x 10 reps of palmdown curls with same bar. And then 4 x 10 reps of hammer curls with 20 lb dumbells. Then for chest I did 4 x 10 reps of bench with 30 lb dumbells, incline was 4 x 10 with 20 lb dumbells and lastly for shoulders 4 x 10 reps of military press with 15 lb dumbells. For cardio I did 30 mins on an elyptical burning 400 calories and then abs I did 4 x 20 reps on an abdominal machine at 80 lbs. Had a protien shake as soon as I got to the locker room. Came home 2 eggs with 3 turkey bacon slices and an oatmeal almond milk banana shake. For lunch I have an ahi tuna steak with peas and red beans and rice. I started adding a lil bit more carbs because I was told I would lose muscle mass if I only did the half cup of oatmeal in the morning. For dinner I have a small ribeyes with mixed veggies and the same carbs.



 You have decent sized arms I can tell by looking at them you do a lot of reverse curls. It be interesting to see how big they would get if you started eating more food rather than eating like a little girl. To each its own


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler said:


> You have decent sized arms I can tell by looking at them you do a lot of reverse curls. It be interesting to see how big they would get if you started eating more food rather than eating like a little girl. To each its own


Lol well when your right your right. My breakfast and lunch is somewhat peckish. But I thought the ribeye was kinda manly . I do like building my arms . just needa lose this gut and the moobs my brotha . I tell ya when I get back down in weight and have the surgery I'm gonna beef up.


----------



## silvereyes87

Today was a copy and paste of Tuesday. This will pretty much be my normal routine except when im off from work thrm ill throw in sone leg action .Started off with a few handfuls of peanuts Before I went to the gym.lawnmower pulls at 40 lbs, 10 x 4. Shoulder shrugs with 50 lbs 10 x 4 and then holding for 10 secs at end of each set. Then I did standing Flys with 10 lbs 4 x 10. Followed by front shoulder raises with the 10 pounds aswell 4 x 10. Ended shoulders and back with the lat pull down at 60 lbs 4 x 10. For cardio I did my same 30 mins on elyptical burning 400 calories and lastly for abs u a ed the abdominal machine 4 x 10 at 60 pounds*. Came home had a protein shake. Had my usual shake of oatmeal ,banana ,almond milk. Ate two eggs with 3 turkey bacon but this time I made a salad with Romain lettuce I needed to eat or it'd go bad and some tomatoes. Threw in a little ranch. Tonight I'm doing a tuna steak with peas and red beans and rice  for lunch. For dinner I have a porkchop with same carb and mixed vegs. Snack I have an apple couple carrots and an orange. Can already start to feel good changes I'm excited to have another bmi done the monday after next.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> Lol well when your right your right. My breakfast and lunch is somewhat peckish. But I thought the ribeye was kinda manly . I do like building my arms . just needa lose this gut and the moobs my brotha . I tell ya when I get back down in weight and have the surgery I'm gonna beef up.



Come on man, go for big and strong. Your gut wont look as big when your arms shoulders lats and chest get bigger. Those pictures of you thin look frail. Hard to believe you want to slim down when your not even that big. To each its own, just sayin.


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler said:


> Come on man, go for big and strong. Your gut wont look as big when your arms shoulders lats and chest get bigger. Those pictures of you thin look frail. Hard to believe you want to slim down when your not even that big. To each its own, just sayin.



I hear ya brotha I really do. I really don't mind thr bigger size too much honesty.If I could lift heavy that is. But right now all I can do is low weight high rep. I really do appreciate the advice tho ziegs


----------



## silvereyes87

did 4 x 10 reps of Palm up curls with a 45 lb bar, 4 x 10 reps of palmdown curls with same bar. And then 4 x 10 reps of hammer curls with 20 lb dumbells. Then for chest I did 4 x 10 reps of bench with 30 lb dumbells, incline was 4 x 10 with 20 lb dumbells and lastly for shoulders 4 x 10 reps of military press with 15 lb dumbells. For cardio I did 30 mins on an elyptical burning 400 calories and then abs I did 4 x 20 reps on an abdominal*at 120 lbs. Had a protein shake but haven't eaten yet.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> did 4 x 10 reps of Palm up curls with a 45 lb bar, 4 x 10 reps of palmdown curls with same bar. And then 4 x 10 reps of hammer curls with 20 lb dumbells. Then for chest I did 4 x 10 reps of bench with 30 lb dumbells, incline was 4 x 10 with 20 lb dumbells and lastly for shoulders 4 x 10 reps of military press with 15 lb dumbells. For cardio I did 30 mins on an elyptical burning 400 calories and then abs I did 4 x 20 reps on an abdominal*at 120 lbs. Had a protein shake but haven't eaten yet.



How can you have any pudding if you dont eat your meat!


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler said:


> How can you have any pudding if you dont eat your meat!



Lmao. Good song


----------



## silvereyes87

lawnmower pulls at 55 lbs, 10 x 4. Shoulder shrugs with 55 lbs 10 x 4 and then holding for 10 secs at end of each set. Then I did standing Flys with 15 lbs 4 x 10. Followed by front shoulder raises with the 15 pounds aswell 4 x 10. Ended shoulders and back with the lat pull down at 60 lbs 4 x 10. For cardio I did my same 30 mins on elyptical burning 400 calories and lastly for abs u a ed the abdominal machine 4 x 10 at 100 pounds. Ate like a pig today as it was cheat day. Hibachi grill chicken, ribeyes, beef fajitas and shrimp . Beer, crown royal.


----------



## silvereyes87

Oh also I had sex multiple times last night. Idk if that counts as workout. But I needa buy a fit but as I wanna see how many calories I can burn during intercourse


----------



## silvereyes87

4 x 12 reps of Palm up curls with a 45 lb bar, 4 x 12 reps of palmdown curls with same bar. And then 4 x 12 reps of hammer curls with 25 lb dumbells. Then for chest I did 4 x 12 reps of bench with 40 lb dumbells, incline was 4 x 12 with 25 lb dumbells and lastly for shoulders 4 x 12 reps of military press with 15 lb dumbells. For cardio I did 30 mins on an elyptical burning 300 calories and then abs I did 4 x 12 reps on an abdominal machine at 80 lbs.


----------



## silvereyes87

lawnmower pulls at 55 lbs, 12 x 4. Shoulder shrugs with 55 lbs 10 x 4 and then holding for 10 secs at end of each set. Then I did standing Flys with 15 lbs 4 x 10. Followed by front shoulder raises with the 15 pounds aswell 4 x 10. Ended shoulders and back with the lat pull down at 60 lbs 4 x 10. For cardio I did my same 30 mins on elyptical burning 400 calories and lastly for abs u a ed the abdominal machine 4 x 10 at 90 pounds


----------



## John Ziegler

If you want to ad an extra dimension to the equation. Go seated reverse flies. It blasts the traps and rear deltoids. Enhancing the rear & profile view.







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler said:


> If you want to ad an extra dimension to the equation. Go seated reverse flies. It blasts the traps and rear deltoids. Enhancing the rear & profile view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]



Whoa those look badass. Gonna have to try em. Thanks ziegs, :-D


----------



## silvereyes87

4 x 12 reps of Palm up curls with a 45 lb bar, 4 x 12 reps of palmdown curls with same bar. And then 4 x 12 reps of hammer curls with 25 lb dumbells. Then for chest I did 4 x 12 reps of bench with 40 lb dumbells, incline was 4 x 12 with 30 lb dumbells and lastly for shoulders 4 x 12 reps of military press with 20 lb dumbells. For cardio I did 30 mins on an elyptical burning 300 calories and then abs I did 4 x 10 reps on an abdominal machine at 90 lbs. Ziegs on my next day off I'm gonna try those  flys. I've gotta keep my workout quick while I'm on shift days


----------



## Lilo

Just a thought - you might want to try a circuit style workout. Since you can't go really heavy for now, and losing fat is a priority, you could keep your HR up and get more intensity out of it, while shortening the workout duration as well.


----------



## silvereyes87

Lilo said:


> Just a thought - you might want to try a circuit style workout. Since you can't go really heavy for now, and losing fat is a priority, you could keep your HR up and get more intensity out of it, while shortening the workout duration as well.


Thanks for the thought. I think there are some circuits already cut out in my gym. Definitely I'll  see what's going on.


----------



## silvereyes87

I'm gonna take tonight off from the gym. Been at it 9 days straight. Thinking it can't hurt to give myself a good night's rest and start again tomorrow.  Just been loving this momentum.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> I'm gonna take tonight off from the gym. Been at it 9 days straight. Thinking it can't hurt to give myself a good night's rest and start again tomorrow.  Just been loving this momentum.



Holy moly dude nine days ? You oughta take three days off and heal up completely.


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler said:


> Holy moly dude nine days ? You oughta take three days off and heal up completely.



Lol yeh been hitting it pretty hard I must say. I feel great except a little sleep deprived. I work in leave for work at 430 am and don't get home till 630. So by the time I'm outa the gym it's 830. Leaving me not so much time to shower sleep and unwind before I gotta hit the sheets. I think I can do this for 3 outa the 4 days I have to work. I work 4, 12's  so not such a bad compromise.


----------



## silvereyes87

I took 2 days off from the gym to heal up a little bit. Today got back to it. lawnmower pulls at 55 lbs, 10 x 4. Shoulder shrugs with 55 lbs 10 x 4 and then holding for 10 secs at end of each set. Then I did standing Flys with 15 lbs 4 x 10. Followed by front shoulder raises with the 15 pounds aswell 4 x 10. Ended shoulders and back with the lat pull down at 60 lbs 4 x 10. For cardio I did my same 30 mins on elyptical burning 400 calories and lastly for abs u a ed the abdominal machine 4 x 10 at 100 pounds.
Got another bmi done today. It had been 11 days since my last.i lost 9 pounds in 11 days. 6 pounds of muscle was lost with 3 pounds of fat. That's a little disheartening since I eat so much meat.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> I took 2 days off from the gym to heal up a little bit. Today got back to it. lawnmower pulls at 55 lbs, 10 x 4. Shoulder shrugs with 55 lbs 10 x 4 and then holding for 10 secs at end of each set. Then I did standing Flys with 15 lbs 4 x 10. Followed by front shoulder raises with the 15 pounds aswell 4 x 10. Ended shoulders and back with the lat pull down at 60 lbs 4 x 10. For cardio I did my same 30 mins on elyptical burning 400 calories and lastly for abs u a ed the abdominal machine 4 x 10 at 100 pounds.
> Got another bmi done today. It had been 11 days since my last.i lost 9 pounds in 11 days. 6 pounds of muscle was lost with 3 pounds of fat. That's a little disheartening since I eat so much meat.



You forgot to do the reverse flies. PS. there is no way in hell you lost 6 pounds of muscle in 11 days.


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler said:


> You forgot to do the reverse flies. PS. there is no way in hell you lost 6 pounds of muscle in 11 days.


According to their bmi machine that's what they said.  But I would hope you're right. I did forget the flies. Thanks for reminding me. Def next time brother.


----------



## Lilo

Who's "they", and their "bmi machine" wouldn't happen to be a BIA scale, would it?


----------



## silvereyes87

Lilo said:


> Who's "they", and their "bmi machine" wouldn't happen to be a BIA scale, would it?


Yessir it's a bmi scale. Get on and hold these 
Handles at attached to wire . I get it done at complete nutrition.  I know probably not super accurate


----------



## silvereyes87

4 x 10 reps of Palm up curls with a 45 lb bar, 4 x 10 reps of palmdown curls with same bar. And then 4 x 10 reps of hammer curls with 25 lb dumbells. Then for chest I did 4 x 10 reps of bench with 45 lb dumbells, incline was 4 x 10 with 30 lb dumbells and lastly for shoulders 4 x 10 reps of military press with 20 lb dumbells. For cardio I did 30 mins on an elyptical burning 300 calories and then abs I did 4 x 20 reps on an abdominal at 100 lbs.


----------



## silvereyes87

lawnmower pulls at 55 lbs, 10 x 4. Shoulder shrugs with 60 lbs 12 x 4 and then holding for 12 secs at end of each set. Then I did standing Fliess with 15 lbs 4 x 10. Followed by front shoulder raises with the 15 pounds aswell 4 x 10. Then per zieglers advice, which i really do appreciate; did reverse flies. Ended shoulders and back with the lat pull down at 70 lbs 4 x 12. For cardio I did my same 30 mins on elyptical burning 300 calories and lastly for abs u a ed the abdominal machine 4 x 10 at 100 pounds.


----------



## silvereyes87

I'm really happy with my work so far. I feel healthier. My friends and family say my face looks slimmer. I feel stronger. Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## ToolSteel

silvereyes87 said:


> Yessir it's a bmi scale. Get on and hold these
> Handles at attached to wire . I get it done at complete nutrition.  I know probably not super accurate



Those machines are greatly affected by your hydration level and even just how hydrated your skin is.


----------



## silvereyes87

ToolSteel said:


> Those machines are greatly affected by your hydration level and even just how hydrated your skin is.


I see. So there's really no way to tell besides the submerged In water ome huh?


----------



## Lilo

Dexa scan, ADP, calipers in the right hands.


----------



## silvereyes87

Lilo said:


> Dexa scan, ADP, calipers in the right hands.


Wouldn't mind having someone test me with the calipers or a hydrostatic pool . Unfortunately my gym doesn't have the hydrostatic option. But I'll ask about the calipers tonight.


----------



## silvereyes87

4 x 10 reps of Palm up curls with a 45 lb bar, 4 x 10 reps of palmdown curls with same bar. And then 4 x 10 reps of hammer curls with 25 lb dumbells. Then for chest I did 4 x 12 reps of bench with 45 lb dumbells, incline was 4 x 12 with 35 lb dumbells and lastly for shoulders 4 x 12 reps of military press with 25 lb dumbells. For cardio I did 30 mins on an elyptical burning 300 calories and then abs I did 4 x 12 reps on an abdominal at 100 lbs


----------



## silvereyes87

lawnmower pulls at 55 lbs, 4 x 12. Shoulder shrugs with 60 lbs 4 x 12. and then holding for 12 secs at end of each set. Then I did standing Flies with 15 lbs , 4 x 10. Followed by front shoulder raises with the 15 pounds aswell 4 x 10. Then reverse flies. Ended shoulders and back with the lat pull down at 70 lbs 4 x 12. For cardio I did my same 30 mins on elyptical burning 300 calories and lastly for abs; the abdominal machine 4 x 13 at 100 pounds.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> I'm really happy with my work so far. I feel healthier. My friends and family say my face looks slimmer. I feel stronger. Thanks for the support guys.



Your looking good bro high 5


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler said:


> Your looking good bro high 5


Thanks bud . Feel good too. Idk if I've mentioned before but I'm kicking my cigarette habit too. Haven't had one in over a month cold turkey. Really going for a transformation here.  Thanks for encouragement guys.


----------



## silvereyes87

4 x 12 reps of Palm up curls with a 45 lb bar, 4 x 12 reps of palmdown curls with same bar. And then 4 x 12 reps of hammer curls with 25 lb dumbells. Then for chest I did 4 x 12 reps of bench with 45 lb dumbells, incline was 4 x 12 with 35 lb dumbells and lastly for shoulders 4 x 12 reps of military press with 25 lb dumbells. For cardio I did 30 mins on an elyptical burning 300 calories and then abs I did 4 x 12 reps on an abdominal at 100 lbs


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> Thanks bud . Feel good too. Idk if I've mentioned before but I'm kicking my cigarette habit too. Haven't had one in over a month cold turkey. Really going for a transformation here.  Thanks for encouragement guys.



One month is the hardest part, its all downhill from there. Their might be bumps in the road, don't fail! I havent smoked in years and still once in awhile get cravings. They pass quikly and get less and less frequent. Quiting smoking cigarettes is like an anabolic steroid cycle. You get hungry have more energy become more hydrated your skin turns from pale grey back to normal and your muscles grow. Your face and body start to look 10 years younger this and that. Keep up the good work and great thread details


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler said:


> One month is the hardest part, its all downhill from there. Their might be bumps in the road, don't fail! I havent smoked in years and still once in awhile get cravings. They pass quikly and get less and less frequent. Quiting smoking cigarettes is like an anabolic steroid cycle. You get hungry have more energy become more hydrated your skin turns from pale grey back to normal and your muscles grow. Your face and body start to look 10 years younger this and that. Keep up the good work and great thread details


Ziegs really appreciate the kind words and encouragement. the cravings are there. but everyday im in the gym feels better and better. when i climb the structures at work so much easier then when i started. im gonna keep it up. i love how far ive come in less then a month and im gonna keep up the momentum. thanks again .


----------



## silvereyes87

lawnmower pulls at 55 lbs, 4 x 12. Shoulder shrugs with 60 lbs 4 x 12 and then holding for 12 secs at end of each set. Then I did standing Flies with 15 lbs 4 x 10. Followed by front shoulder raises with the 15 pounds aswell 4 x 10. Then did reverse flies with 15 lbs 4 x 10. Ended shoulders and back with the lat pull down at 70 lbs 4 x 12. For cardio I did my same 30 mins on elyptical burning 300 calories, ran a lap while waiting for ab machine.  and lastly for abs the abdominal machine 4 x 12 at 100 pounds.


----------



## silvereyes87

im gonna take friday and saturday off from the gym. been at it for the last 5 days. but at my job its very active. i climb structures, rung ladders and towers. ill have my fitbit on me and post my workout at work haha.


----------



## j2048b

Yup great work man! Have u considered doing a recomp diet!? U can keep ur size and loose fat! U would love it!


----------



## silvereyes87

j2048b said:


> Yup great work man! Have u considered doing a recomp diet!? U can keep ur size and loose fat! U would love it!



Recomp diet. Have to check this out


----------



## silvereyes87

I know the fitbit hr isn't the most accurate tool ever but it's supposed to be withing striking distance give or take a couple hundred calories.  At work I climb hundreds of stairs, multiple tall ladders on structures and towers. Definitely a vigorous job. This job is a workout in itself.


----------



## silvereyes87

I took friday through sunday off to heal. Also cause I was at work and I burn alot of calories there so I felt it'd be alright. I've still gotta work tonight but I felt 3 days was long enough. I went to the gym this morning and did my curls and reverse curls with a 45 lb bar 4 x 12. Hammer curls with 23 lb dumbells 4 x 12. Got on a bench machine and repped out 4 x 12 at 90 lbs. Then did my 30 mins on my elyptical and ran home to crashout. I'm gonna go again in the morning and get another mini workout tomorrow before I go to sleep; but if I don't get called into work I'll go back and do a two a day.


----------



## silvereyes87

Today was another get in get out. Lawnmower pulls at 60 lbs 4 x 10, shoulder shrugs at 70 lbs 4 x 10 then holding for ten seconds.  Lat pull down at 70 lbs 2 x 10 and 60 lbs 4 x 10. 30 mins on elyptical for cardio burning 360 calories.


----------



## John Ziegler

I notice you do the exercises pretty much all in the same order. Try going from last to first a couple times.


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler said:


> I notice you do the exercises pretty much all in the same order. Try going from last to first a couple times.


Kinda to shock them so I don't plateau huh?


----------



## John Ziegler

That and so you dont eventually get bored.


----------



## silvereyes87

Did 30 mins on an elyptical burning 350 calories. Unfortunately I have to take it kinda easy this week. Somehow I pulled a muscle in my back. Doc said take a week off but I'm opting to return next monday.


----------



## silvereyes87

No cardio for the day. Got a curling bar. I'm guessing it's 20 lbs maybe less. Put 50 lbs on it and did my 4 x 10 reps of Palm up and palmdown curls. The hammer curls with 25 lb dumbells.  I could tell a major prove mentioned on the hammers.  Felt easy gonna bump the weight up.  Then for the first time since my shoulder  injury I tried out bench. Didn't have a sitter so I started light with 95 lbs. Then kept bumping it up 10 lbs till I was at 135 for my last rep of 10's. Did 4 sets of it with various weights. Felt really good but I'm gonna take it easy and very slow. Did incline 4 x 10 with 95 lbs on the incline bench. Then did 4 x 10 military press with 30 lbs dumbells. Not a bad workout. I felt good.


----------



## silvereyes87

shoulder shrugs 4 x 10 with 70 lbs. standing flies 4 x10 with 15 lbs, front shoulder raises with 15 lbs 4 x 10. reverse flies 15 lbs 4 x 10. lat pull down 4 x 10 with 80 lbs. long pull with 140 lbs 4 x 10.


----------



## silvereyes87

so today i did my palm down curl with the 75 pounds 4 x 10 same with regular curls. forgot to do hammer curls.  did 4 x 10 bench with 135, then i got a wild hair up my ass and tried maxing out on my 2nd time benching a bar in 2 years. i was able to maxout at 185! so damn happy about it. i really feel like im making decent progress fast.


----------



## strongbow

LOL this is what I tell myself.

" Your gut wont look as big when your arms shoulders lats and chest get bigger. "

Looks Good  Keep pushing.


----------



## silvereyes87

strongbow said:


> LOL this is what I tell myself.
> 
> " Your gut wont look as big when your arms shoulders lats and chest get bigger. "
> 
> Looks Good  Keep pushing.


thanks bud, yes there's truth there.


----------



## silvereyes87

today did shrugs 4 x 10 with 80 lbs. my standing flies, front shoulder raises, and reverse flies with 15 lbs 4 x 10. lat pull down 4 x 10 at 100 lbs. then lastly longpull with 140 lbs 4 x 10.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> today did shrugs 4 x 10 with 80 lbs. my standing flies, front shoulder raises, and reverse flies with 15 lbs 4 x 10. lat pull down 4 x 10 at 100 lbs. then lastly longpull with 140 lbs 4 x 10.



Have those reverse flies are great for profile view. Post up some profile shots soon.


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler said:


> Have those reverse flies are great for profile view. Post up some profile shots soon.


I didn't know what you meant by profile shots so I googled. 
Best Answer

profile shot is a photo of you from the side. it's usually of your face so people can get a clearer look of your jawline/nose/etc.*

it is NOT a full frontal body shot. because a full frontal body shot is a full frontal body shot.*

and a head shot is a pic of your shoulders to your head straight on*

That's what I found. So basically pictures of different angles of me doing the lift?


----------



## blackpantherusmc

You can do it Brother! I started at 232lbs a 2 weeks ago and I am 2251/2 today. My goal is 200lbs for now but will eventually be 190lbs. I just cut out some junk food that I was eating and has made a huge difference.


----------



## silvereyes87

blackpantherusmc said:


> You can do it Brother! I started at 232lbs a 2 weeks ago and I am 2251/2 today. My goal is 200lbs for now but will eventually be 190lbs. I just cut out some junk food that I was eating and has made a huge difference.



Nice bro. My short term goal is 230 pounds with a max on bench of 200.  Slowly getting better. I'm gonna try to be at 234 tomorrow.


----------



## ToolSteel

Set your goals higher. Reach. Push. Win.


----------



## silvereyes87

ToolSteel said:


> Set your goals higher. Reach. Push. Win.



Yes sir. I mean very short term goal like over the next few weeks or so long term goal is me at 180 lbs. Benching 250. Then get my surgery  then the sky the limit


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> I didn't know what you meant by profile shots so I googled.
> Best Answer
> 
> profile shot is a photo of you from the side. it's usually of your face so people can get a clearer look of your jawline/nose/etc.*
> 
> it is NOT a full frontal body shot. because a full frontal body shot is a full frontal body shot.*
> 
> and a head shot is a pic of your shoulders to your head straight on*
> 
> That's what I found. So basically pictures of different angles of me doing the lift?



The side view


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler said:


> The side view



gotcha ill see what i can do ziegs. tonight did palmdown curls wih the 75 lbs curl bar. 4 x 10. hammer curls 25 lbs 4 x 10. bench 135 lbs, 4 x 10. incline 95 lbs 4 x 10. military press with 30 lb dumbells 4 x 10.


----------



## Itburnstopee

silvereyes87 said:


> the first 3 pics are where i want to be. the last two are where i am currently.



Lol at the batman bathroom gear


----------



## silvereyes87

ib2p, yeh im a nerd lol. hey ziegs got some pics to post. sorry bout the hair guys my ex volunteered to wax me sometime maybe ill take advantage.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> ib2p, yeh im a nerd lol. hey ziegs got some pics to post. sorry bout the hair guys my ex volunteered to wax me sometime maybe ill take advantage.



Looking great Bro. I can see your face in the microwave too


----------



## ToolSteel

You would notice that.


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler said:


> Looking great Bro. I can see your face in the microwave too


Very perceptive detective ^_^. Thanks bro gonna keep workin the back and blasting out those reverse flies.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Men are suppose to be hairy. Do not wax your back. Next thing you'll be shaving your arms like a homo.


----------



## silvereyes87

ECKSRATED said:


> Men are suppose to be hairy. Do not wax your back. Next thing you'll be shaving your arms like a homo.


Lmao good point.


----------



## ToolSteel

I don't mind being hairy. I just hate that it's patchy on my back.


----------



## silvereyes87

ToolSteel said:


> I don't mind being hairy. I just hate that it's patchy on my back.



I have the same problem


----------



## John Ziegler

ECKSRATED said:


> Men are suppose to be hairy. Do not wax your back. Next thing you'll be shaving your arms like a homo.



He's lucky he doesn't have hairy arms. Your right though waxing your back is like a gay tway drug might as well bleach your ass hole.


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler said:


> He's lucky he doesn't have hairy arms. Your right though waxing your back is like a gay tway drug might as well bleach your ass hole.


You guys don't bleach your assholes?


----------



## ECKSRATED

I was thinking about bleaching my asshole


----------



## John Ziegler

ECKSRATED said:


> I was thinking about bleaching my asshole



A lot of people are doing it nowadays.







[/IMG]


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler said:


> A lot of people are doing it nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


At my wallmart they have a Latino heat color which goes well with my skin tone


----------



## ToolSteel

Can't say I've ever seen my own pucker. I'd imagine it looks like a leather cheerio.


----------



## silvereyes87

ToolSteel said:


> Can't say I've ever seen my own pucker. I'd imagine it looks like a leather cheerio.


Saw this at the gym and busted out laughing outa nowhere


----------



## silvereyes87

Busted out some palm down curls, I guess they are really called inverted? 55 pound curling bar. Then I did my hammer curls with 25 lbs all my workouts are 4 x 10. No regular curls cause somehow I did something to my wrist so that thumb out motion hasn't been good for me the last few days.did bench 135 lbs . Incline 115 lbs. Then decline with only 65 lbs. It was my first time ever. Switched my military press to back and shoulder day. Then I did leg press 170 lbs. Leg extension 120 lbs. Then 30 mins of cardio. Felt damn good.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> Busted out some palm down curls, I guess they are really called inverted?



Reverse Curls.


----------



## silvereyes87

My boy ziegs with the diagram . Preciate it


----------



## silvereyes87

went in did my 10 reps 4 sets on everything. shrugs 80 lbs. flies, reverse flies, shoulder raises with 15 lbs. military press with 30 lb dumbells. lat pull down with 80 lbs. damn forgot my longpulls. ill do those when i go back tonight. abdominal machine with 120 lbs. and 30 mins of cardio on the elyptical.


----------



## silvereyes87

went in for my 2nd time today did 100 calf extensions at 100 lbs, longppulls at 100 lbs. and 30 mins on an elytical. i took a preworkout for the 1st time in years and felt like i was gonna die lol. i mean borderline anxiety attack. edge has gone down but still feel racey. probably just isnt for me


----------



## ToolSteel

Lmao what one did you take?


----------



## silvereyes87

ToolSteel said:


> Lmao what one did you take?



It's called prime drive. Idk I might try half a scoop today. Btw I met my short term goal of 230 today woot woot. Not I'm gonna shoot for 220.


----------



## silvereyes87

tried half a scoop sipped on slow throughout my lift. worked out for me. did my reverse curls at 75 pounds 10 x 4. hammer curls with 30 lbs same. benchpress 135 10 x 4.
incline 95 lbs; 10 x 4. decline with 65 10 x 4. abdominal machine 100 lbs 10 x 4. and 30 mins on the elliptical.


----------



## John Ziegler

Is this what your using sir ?






[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## silvereyes87

yep thats the one ziegs. tonight i went in for a short leg workout. legpress 4 x 10 at 210 lbs, leg extension 130. glute machine haha yes i know i know at 90 lbs.abdominal at 110 and then my 30 mins on elliptical .


----------



## ToolSteel

Hmm. Doesn't list caddies alone. I use Hyde. 419mg/scoop. Talk about gettin turnt.


----------



## silvereyes87

ToolSteel said:


> Hmm. Doesn't list caddies alone. I use Hyde. 419mg/scoop. Talk about gettin turnt.


Doesn't get you all anxious?  I think I'm pretty sensative to preworkouts. Gotta take it slow. I don't drink a lot of caffeine honestly .


----------



## ToolSteel

I have a very high stimulant tolerance. I used to drink 3 monsters a day. Sometimes 4.


----------



## silvereyes87

dang 3 monsters in a day id stroke out heh. well unfortunately ill be outa the gym all weekend. im glad i got my two a days in while i could. some how i dislocated my shoulder while i was sleeping. everytime i do that usually takes me outa commission for a few days. im gonna pop ibprofin and muscle relaxers to take down inflammation  all weekend. so i can return hopefully tuesday morning when i get off work. kinda disappointed i hadnt dislocated since last february. i felt i was doing good because it used to be a monthly thing. oh well such is life. just cant wait to get that surgery.


----------



## silvereyes87

finally made it back to the gym. shoulder held up good so im grateful. started with reverse curls 75 lbs 4 x 10. same with hammer curls with 30 lb dumbells. wrist was still bothering me so no regular. then i did bench 135 4 x 10, incline at 96 lbs 4 x 10. and decline, 4 x 20. 30 mins on the elliptical and abdominal machine at 120 lbs 4 x 10. felt so good to be in there.


----------



## silvereyes87

went in for my 2nd time today. did seated leg curl 4 x 20 with 70 lbs. calf extensions 4 x 20 with 120. seated calf raises with 50 lbs 4 x 20. abdominal 90 lbs 4 x 10. and my 30 mins on an .


----------



## silvereyes87

so for my 1st session today i started out with 80 lb shrugs 4 x 10..then my flies, reverse flies and shoulder raises 4 x 10 with 15 lbs. lat pulldown with 140 4 x 10. longpull with 100 4 x 10. abdominal at 100 4 x 10 and 30 on the eliptical.
2nd session. leg press with 210 4 x 10. glute machine 4 x 20 with 90 lbs. leg extension with 120 lbs 4 x 10 and then 100 lbs on the abdominal 4 x 10. finished with my 30 mins on the elliptical. so far was my 4th visit in 2 days. i get 3 days off before having to go back so id say 5 gym sessions in 3 days is making me feel like im making some lost time up the last few weeks.


----------



## ToolSteel

You can shrug more than that!


----------



## silvereyes87

ToolSteel said:


> You can shrug more than that!



Well its an 80 lb dumbell in each hand. So 160.


----------



## ToolSteel

I know. Yes I'm stronger but I'm not 3x stronger. Grab a barbell with 315 and go to town.


----------



## jennerrator

ToolSteel said:


> I know. Yes I'm stronger but I'm not 3x stronger. Grab a barbell with 315 and go to town.



I prefer BB shrugs......DB's get awkward the heavier you go..


----------



## ToolSteel

They're painful for me in the bottom of the rom. BB ftw. And weighted reverse shrugs from the pull up rack. Heck of a grip workout.


----------



## silvereyes87

I'll Def try heavier with a barbell someday.


----------



## silvereyes87

did reverse curls with my 75 lb curling bar 4 x 10. hammer curls 30 lbs 4 x 10. bench 135 4 x 10. incline 95 lbs 4 x 10. decline 65 lbs 4 x 20. leg curls 120 lbs 4 x 10.calf extensions 120 lbs 4 x 20. abdominal 100 lbs 4 x 10. and 30 mins on the elliptical. weighed in at 229 today. a pretty big deal to me cause my goal last week was to hit the 220s. now new short term goal is get in the 2 teens! woot woot.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> now new short term goal is get in the 2 teens! woot woot.



Don't go under 18 you might get in trouble. Unless you were in Alaska where 16 is consensual.


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler said:


> Don't go under 18 you might get in trouble. Unless you were in Alaska where 16 is consensual.



Lmao the chick I'm banging currently is 20 so I'm clear. Thanks for the advice though .


----------



## silvereyes87

Gotta make this quick have to wakeup at 3am. 4 x 10 shrugs with 160 lbs. 4 x 10 flies, reverse flies and shoulder raises  with 15 lbs. Lat pull down 120 lbs 4 x 10. Longpull 110 lbs 4 x 10. Military press 60 lbs 4 x 10. Abdominal 4 x 10 120 lbs.


----------



## silvereyes87

Have to make this quick again reverse curls 55 lbs 4 x 10. Hammer 30 lbs 4 x 10. Bench 135 4 x 10. Incline 95 lbs 4 x 10. Decline 45 lbs 20 x 4. Abdominal 110 lbs 4 x 10.


----------



## silvereyes87

First day back from a 2 day break. Idk for some reason work really wiped me out last night. Only felt like doing curls with bench. Same routine. Gonna get some sleep hopefully that'll give me more energy for tomorrow


----------



## silvereyes87

80 lb shrugs, 4 x 10. flies, reverse shoulder raises 15 lbs same sets and reps. longpull at 120 lbs . lat pulldown 60 lbs.


----------



## NbleSavage

Nice, shoulders lats & traps. Good show.


----------



## silvereyes87

Thanks man. Know it's not much but I'm making a little progress. Can definitely feel a difference.


----------



## silvereyes87

last night i did my bench and curls. was low on time. today i plan to kill it.


----------



## silvereyes87

started out with my 80 lb shrugs 4 x 10.  lawnmower pulls with 55 lbs, 4 x 10.  front shoulder raises reverse flies, reg flies with 15 lbs 10 x 4. lateral high row with 90 lbs 4 x 20. longpull with 120 4 x 10. and lat pull down 60 lbs 4 x 10. then for legs i did leg press with 210 4 x 10. ran outa time no cardio or abs :/


----------



## silvereyes87

Last night started put with a max on bench. Was able to do 230 1 time.  Pretty good increase from 185 considering I've been working out with 135. Then did my 4 x 20 with 65 lbs on decline. 100 lbs on incline 4 x 10. 70 lbs reverse curls 4 x 10 and 30 lb hammer curls  4 x 10.  Excited about the up in strength.


----------



## ToolSteel

I don't see you logging your squats and deadlifts...


----------



## silvereyes87

ToolSteel said:


> I don't see you logging your squats and deadlifts...



I don't have alot of mobility on my left ankle for squats unfortunately.  I plan on getting the metal out in the next few years so I'll be able to squat with good form. Deadlifts I'm definitely going to start working on. Something I'm missing from my game. But I do, do leg press which isn't as good but hey its a start .


----------



## ToolSteel

silvereyes87 said:


> I don't have alot of mobility on my left ankle for squats unfortunately.  I plan on getting the metal out in the next few years so I'll be able to squat with good form. Deadlifts I'm definitely going to start working on. Something I'm missing from my game. But I do, do leg press which isn't as good but hey its a start .


If you can leg press you can squat. Work on hip mobility, widen your stance. This requires less ankle flexion. 
Oly shoes or putting a board under your heel makes a big difference with ankle mobility also.


----------



## mickems

silvereyes87 said:


> Thanks man. Know it's not much but I'm making a little progress. Can definitely feel a difference.



hey, remember, progress is progress no matter where your numbers are.


----------



## silvereyes87

ToolSteel said:


> If you can leg press you can squat. Work on hip mobility, widen your stance. This requires less ankle flexion.
> Oly shoes or putting a board under your heel makes a big difference with ankle mobility also.


I'll hafta google some tips on the hip flexibility.  Also I dont know what oly shoes are but I'll check em out when I get home from work. The board idea sounds legit.


----------



## silvereyes87

mickems said:


> hey, remember, progress is progress no matter where your numbers are.


Definitely.  You know I really feel like this board has had a big impact on what I'm doing. The poeple, the advice. The funny shit people post all day. Ug is my home on the net and I'm glad you guys make it what it is.


----------



## ToolSteel

Goblet squats are a good way to get back in the groove. With light weight you can hold it away from your body making you sit back farther.


----------



## silvereyes87

ToolSteel said:


> Goblet squats are a good way to get back in the groove. With light weight you can hold it away from your body making you sit back farther.



This don't look bad. Just hafta use a wider stance like you mentioned


----------



## mickems

silvereyes87 said:


> I'll hafta google some tips on the hip flexibility.  Also I dont know what oly shoes are but I'll check em out when I get home from work. The board idea sounds legit.



I got the adidas oly 2.0 and they work great. actually added some pounds to my lifts.


----------



## silvereyes87

stupid shoulder acted up last friday so took some days off. a new friend i met is helping me rehab it. bought some resistance bands for cuff exercise. been doing those every morning. last night did flies, shoulder raises and reverse flies. then did glute machine, leg press and leg extensions. followed by abs and 30 mins cardio on eliptical. im gonna take 2 week break from shoulder chest and back workouts and just focus on the flies and bicep isolation, cardio and abs. after 2 weeks im gonna go light weight on everything untill january and hopefully ill be on the way to being healed. my friend did some test on my shoulder. had me push in a buncha different positions and he thinks its only partially torn and can be rehabbed without surgery. none the less when i get back from vacation im gonna start seeing a sports doctor and see what he says.


----------



## silvereyes87

Went in did. Bicep workouts. Preacher curls, reverse and hammer. Then used a bicep curl machine . Did calf extensions, and leg curls. Finished with cardio and abs.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> Went in did. Bicep workouts. Preacher curls, reverse and hammer. Then used a bicep curl machine . Did calf extensions, and leg curls. Finished with cardio and abs.



If you can do preacher curls with that shoulder it's not as bad as I thought. At any rate be careful with it and don't go heavy for a while.


----------



## silvereyes87

yessir preachers felt fine. not goin heavy for 2 months bud. gonna keep doing these bands and rehab this shoulder.


----------



## ToolSteel

I am pathetically weak at preacher curls for my size. But on the other hand most of my gym is full of "erryday arm day" guys so kind of hard to compare lol


----------



## silvereyes87

tried to blast out arms today. did my preachers, reverse and hammer curls and a bicep machine. did my normal bench routine with incline and decline. also added a chest press machine in and incline with dumbels aswell as the barbel. my cardio on the elliptical and abs on the abdominal. not a bad day. got some good pumps in.


----------



## John Ziegler

Where the fuk are you Silvie ?


----------



## silvereyes87

Hey ziegs. Took a little break from the forum. Vacation, work, women and the flu been keeping me busy. Last night I blasted back and shoulders.  Did military press with a bar. With dumbells.  Did the Reggie and reverse flies. Raises. A couple of pull machines.  Shrugs. Good stuff.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> Hey ziegs. Took a little break from the forum. Vacation, work, women and the flu been keeping me busy. Last night I blasted back and shoulders.  Did military press with a bar. With dumbells.  Did the Reggie and reverse flies. Raises. A couple of pull machines.  Shrugs. Good stuff.



Oh kool dude we were all wondering about what happened to you. Last we heard you were going to Vegas.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19584-silvereyes87


----------



## silvereyes87

leg day today. not my favorite. started with front squats at 165 4x10. leg press at 280 4 x 10. leg extension 150 4x10. calf extensions at 240 4x20. leg curls 4x10 at 150. and abdominal machine 4x10 150. 30 mins on the elliptical .


----------



## silvereyes87

Went it did reverse curls with 55 pound bar 4x10. Hammer curls with 25 lb dumbells 4x10. Bicep machine 4 lbs 4x20. Bench press machine 90 lbs 4x10. Bench 100 lbs 4x10. Incline with dumbells 4x10 35 lbs. Decline with 100 lbs bar, 4x10. Then abs at 90 lbs cause they were sore as **** from yesterday.


----------



## silvereyes87

Went in did rows at 140 lbs, 4x10. Reverse rows 140 4x10. Cable pull downs 30 lbs 4x20. Lat pull down 80 lbs 6x4. Flies, reverse flies, shoulder raises with 15 lbs 4x10. Shrugs 160 lbs. 4x10. Longpull at 120 4x10. Military press with 45 lb bar 4x10. Military with dumbells 30 lb 4x10.abdominal 90 lbs 4x10. Abs are still sore from working the machine at 150.


----------



## Beedeezy

Good to see you're still at it and didn't get murdered by a Vegas hooker.


----------



## silvereyes87

Lol yeh took me a while to recover. I didn't have any hookers but ended up drinking like and irishman. When I got back took me a while to get into the swing of things.  Plus got the flu. But glad to he home


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> Lol yeh took me a while to recover. I didn't have any hookers but ended up drinking like and irishman. When I got back took me a while to get into the swing of things.  Plus got the flu. But glad to he home



That wasn't the flu it was Vegas rearing its ugly head.


----------



## silvereyes87

Lol maybe so but vegas made me throw up have the shits and a fever. ****ing vegas


----------



## silvereyes87

went in tonight and got some personal lessons from my friend dave in sumo deads, reggie dead and he said my front squat wasnt bad. cant remember how many sets i did but the reps were 3. then i did leg press at 200 lbs 6 sets of 15. calf extension 200 lbs 4x10. leg curl at 90 lbs 4x15. bout it. everyday ive been waking up and doing cardio on an empty stomach and eating right after too. do that first in the morning and then go back to the gym later in the day.


----------



## silvereyes87

time for back and biceps tonight. started out with lawnmower pulls 6 sets of 3 with 65 lb dumbells. did lat pulldown 6 sets of 3 at 180 lbs. did rows reverset grip 90 lbs 6x20. lat pulldown machine 90 lbs 6x20. reverse curls with 35 lbs 4x20. hammercurls with 25 lbs 4x10. curl machine 40 lbs 4x20.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> went in tonight and got some personal lessons from my friend dave in sumo deads, reggie dead and he said my front squat wasnt bad. cant remember how many sets i did but the reps were 3. then i did leg press at 200 lbs 6 sets of 15. calf extension 200 lbs 4x10. leg curl at 90 lbs 4x15. bout it. everyday ive been waking up and doing cardio on an empty stomach and eating right after too. do that first in the morning and then go back to the gym later in the day.



I'm sure that some opinions vary on doing cardio on an empty stomach first thing in the morning. I will say that in my junior year of high school I would wake up every morning before school and do 4 sets of 10 straight bar bicep curls & 4 sets of 10 straight bar overhead tricep extensions drink a protein shake and then ride my bike a mile and a half to school. It was working very well and within a few months was being accused of being on roids. Probably one of the reasons I actually started using roids in my senior year. I figured if I'm being accused of already using them by my peers in an attempt to discredit. Then why not actually take them and become the steroid monster that was expected of me. Needless to say I got a few descent pieces of ass that year.


----------



## silvereyes87

lol big z knockin em down senior year! yeh the empty stomach thing my friend swears by. i only start the day with 30 mins on the elliptical  then i come home right away have a shake. shower and then make a big breakfast. 4 pieces of turkey bacon, 3 eggs, mixed fruit for carbs and then i rest. then go back in for whatever muscle group im doing that day. all in all its about 2 hours a day in the gym 5 or 6 days a week.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> lol big z knockin em down senior year! yeh the empty stomach thing my friend swears by. i only start the day with 30 mins on the elliptical  then i come home right away have a shake. shower and then make a big breakfast. 4 pieces of turkey bacon, 3 eggs, mixed fruit for carbs and then i rest. then go back in for whatever muscle group im doing that day. all in all its about 2 hours a day in the gym 5 or 6 days a week.



Although I haven't tried the working out on an empty stomach thing in years I'm sure there are benefits. Nowadays I usually stop at this bbq place right before I go in the gym and eat a 1/2 pound of brisket & spicy pork sausage mac & cheese & bbq beans washed down with the all I can drink root beer all for 12 bucks. Then eat an apple between the bench and squats. I don't know whether I have a blood sugar issue or just getting old but I cant lift on an empty stomach anymore.


----------



## silvereyes87

I don't lift on empty stomach but I'll do cardio on one


----------



## ToolSteel

The benefits of fasted vs non-fasted cardio are highly debated.  Mostly anecdotal evidence. The few studies that have been done (that I have found) were on natural athletes and found no benefit.


----------



## silvereyes87

Guess at this point it's pretty case by case. Till more studies are done I guess it's whatever preference.


----------



## silvereyes87

Was kinda strapped for time this morning cause I had to work tonight. But I went in and did 6 x3 of front squat at 185. 6x15 leg press at 200. 4x20 calf extension at 240. 6x20 leg curl at 100 6x20 leg extension at 100. Quick little leg workout.  Yesterday just did cardio


----------



## mickems

silvereyes87 said:


> Was kinda strapped for time this morning cause I had to work tonight. But I went in and did 6 x3 of front squat at 185. 6x15 leg press at 200. 4x20 calf extension at 240. 6x20 leg curl at 100 6x20 leg extension at 100. Quick little leg workout.  Yesterday just did cardio



it's good that your consistent, even when you are strapped for time. keep up the good work.


----------



## silvereyes87

Thanks man. I gotta keep charging forward. I'm not good at doing here and there. Like to be all in.


----------



## silvereyes87

Worked 6pm to 6am at the plant busting it all night. Came back home and immediately went to the fym. Started out with lawnmower pulls. 6x3 with 75 lb dumbells.  Went on the lat pull down 6x3 at 180. Longpull 6x3 at 180. Reverse rows on a machine at 90 lbs 6x20. Hammer grip same machine 90 lbs 6x20. Lat pull down machine 6x20 at 90 lbs. Then reverse curls with 45 pound bar 4x20. Hammer curls with 30 lb dumbells 4x10. And moved on to bicep curl machine. First set I went 20 reps at 40 lbs. Almost went to failure on 20th. Next I tried 15 reps almost went to failure on the last one too. So the next 2 sets I just did 10 reps. I think with working all night and the pumps I was getting in back kinda gased me out. Anyways a good workout before bed. When I wakeup in a few hours I'll do some cardio before my shift.


----------



## silvereyes87

think im starting to fill out


----------



## ToolSteel

Is that some type of penis machine


----------



## silvereyes87

Yep its for a stronger thrust


----------



## silvereyes87

went in, started with bench did 185 for 6x3. decline 65 6x20.  incline with dumbells at 40 lbs 4x12. chest press machine at 50 lbs 6x20


----------



## silvereyes87

Front squat 4x3, at 225. My 5th set went to failure so next 2 I did at 185. Isn't as strong as I'd like but I'll get there. Deadlifts 185 6x3.  Leg press 200 lbs 6x20. Calf extension 6x20 at 240. Leg extension 6x20 at 90. Same with leg curl.


----------



## silvereyes87

Yesterday I just did cardio


----------



## silvereyes87

lawnmower pulls. 6x3 with 75 lb dumbells. Went on the lat pull down 6x3 at 180. Longpull 6x3 at 180. Reverse rows on a machine at 90 lbs 6x20. Hammer grip same machine 90 lbs 6x20. Lat pull down machine 6x20 at 90 lbs.


----------



## silvereyes87

Sumo deads  6x3 at 205. Front squats 6x3 at 185. Leg press 6x20 at 190 lbs. Calf extension 6x20 230 lbs. Leg curl 90 lbs 6x20. Leg extension 90 lbs 6x20.


----------



## IronSoul

Sounds like a good leg workout. I haven't front squatted in forever. How did everything feel yesterday?


----------



## silvereyes87

IronSoul said:


> Sounds like a good leg workout. I haven't front squatted in forever. How did everything feel yesterday?


Legs feel a little worked today but not too bad. Quads are definitely growing. I've always missed sqauts and deads from my game. I used to be one of those only upper body guys for the longest time.


----------



## ToolSteel

silvereyes87 said:


> Legs feel a little worked today but not too bad. Quads are definitely growing. I've always missed sqauts and deads from my game. *I used to be one of those only upper body guys for the longest time.*


----------



## silvereyes87

Lmao. That's my boy ts for ya


----------



## mickems

ToolSteel said:


>



I was thinking the same thing        
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2297


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> Yesterday I just did cardio


----------



## silvereyes87

Been a while since I uodated. Mainly because I've been doing same shit. But I did feel like reporting I've been working out with a heavier bench. 205 6x3.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> Been a while since I uodated. Mainly because I've been doing same shit. But I did feel like reporting I've been working out with a heavier bench. 205 6x3.



Go 225 for less sets or less reps if you need to either way 225 is a milestone you can easily grab at this point.


----------



## silvereyes87

I'd love to rep 225. I maxed 230 few mk the back . But I don't think I'm strong enough to rep it quite yet brother.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> I'd love to rep 225. I maxed 230 few mk the back . But I don't think I'm strong enough to rep it quite yet brother.



Either way I see it happening in the near future high 5.


----------



## silvereyes87

I maxed out at 230 when I was working out with 135. Then I started working out with 185. Now first week with 205. Idk where my max is but I assume it's jumped some numbers my man.


----------



## silvereyes87

Haven't updated in a while. Today was back. Worked my deadlift. 335 6x3.  Lat pull down 180 6x3.  Longpull 230 6x3.  Row machine 12 x 20 at 90 lbs . Lat pull down machine 90 lbs 6x20.
.


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Either way I see it happening in the near future high 5.


Zeigs you were right started repping with 225 today brother.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> Zeigs you were right started repping with 225 today brother.



225 is a beautiful thing


----------



## silvereyes87

I agree.  Especially about 2 months ago 230 was my max haha. I'm gonna max at the end of my cycle. Gonna do my 3rd pin today. Been going to the thigh.


----------



## stonetag

Zeigler Robertson said:


> 225 is a beautiful thing


315 is beautifuler. It's coming Silver!


----------



## silvereyes87

Can't wait bro


----------



## silvereyes87

Did chest and tris today. Started out with a warmup on bench 135 x10. 185 x 6. 225 6x3. Incline with barbell 135 4x10. Decline with 65 lb barbell 4x20. Triceps push down with 40 lbs 4 x20


----------



## silvereyes87

Today just some cardio on the eliptical.  Went 30 mins burning 320 cals.


----------



## silvereyes87

Was kinda strapped for time but went in and did a little back. 6x5 lawnmower pulls 80 lbs. 6x5 longpull 
210 . 6x5 lat pull down cable 140 lbs. 12x20 seated rows 90 lbs. 6x20 lat pull down machine 90 lbs.


----------



## ToolSteel

Better than nothing


----------



## snake

silvereyes87 said:


> Today just some cardio on the eliptical.  Went 30 mins burning 320 cals.



You go about as slow as I do.  I always wondered if those cardio machines are accurate with their calorie calculations. I'm sure they pad them up for the big girls.


----------



## silvereyes87

I've wondered the same thing. I can sync it with my fitbit and see if they match up kinda and let u know. I know fitbit ain't super accurate but hey just shits and giggles.


----------



## silvereyes87

Last night worked a little shoulders after work. Shrugs 80 lb dumbells 4x10. Flies 15 lb dumbells 4x10. Shoulder raises with same 4x10. Reverse flies 4x15. Ovhd press with 35 lb dumbells 4x12. Ovhd press machine 100 lbs 4x10


----------



## silvereyes87

Leg day. Front squat 225 6x5. Leg press 200 lb 6x15.   Calf extension 240 6x20. Leg extension 90 6x20, leg curl 90 6x20.  Then got on the eliptical to empty the tank did 30 mins and according to the machine I burned 320 cals. But when I tracked with my fitbit said 124. So idk which is wrong but that's a pretty big gap between the 2.


----------



## silvereyes87

Made it a point to get to the gym 6 days this week. Went yesterday for cardio , abs, and biceps.  Started out on abdominal machine.  100 lbs 5 X20. Then reverse curls  with 60 lbs 4x10. Hammer curls 35 lbs 4x10. Bicep curl machine  40 lbs 4x20 and 30 mins on the elliptical. Sunday just a rest day.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I like how you're finally throwing in different rep ranges and heavier weight. Good work silver.


----------



## Jason126

**** yea! Keep up the good work!


----------



## silvereyes87

Thanks gents.


----------



## 433iron

You seem damn dedicated. Good job man


----------



## silvereyes87

Thanks bro. Just trying to get the results I want and learn as much as I can.


----------



## silvereyes87

biceps are starting to get a peak, chest is flattening out,and traps are growing.


----------



## ToolSteel

Hashtag GAINZ


----------



## silvereyes87

Bench: 135x10, 185x6, 225 6x4.
Incline 135 4x10, decline 65 4x20. Triceps push down 40 lb, 4x20. 30 mins on eliptical.


----------



## silvereyes87

30 mins on the eliptical.  Just cardio today


----------



## silvereyes87

Deadlift 335 6x3. Cable lat pull down 180 6x4. Longpull 220 6x4. Sitting row machine 90 12x20. Latpulldown machine 90 6x20 . 30 mins on the elliptical.


----------



## ccpro

DF said:


> Welcome to The UG!  Good luck on your goals!
> Also check the privacy settings on your photobucket account.



Good luck bro, mind over matter and this ^^^^^....I made this mistake!!!!


----------



## silvereyes87

Been doing 3000 cals a day  for almost 2 weeks now. The weight is coming off slow but I think muscle going up and fat down. Today was legs. 225 6x5 front squat. Leg press 200 6x15. Leg extension 90 6x20. Leg curl 90 6x20,calf extension 240 6x20. 30 mins on eliptical.


----------



## silvereyes87

Yesterday was in a rush to get in and out. Shrugs with dumbells 6x10 at 170.  Shoulder raises, flies and reverse flies with 20lb dumbells 4x20. Seated ovhd press with 40 lb dumbells 4x10. Seated ovhd press machine 6x15 at 100 lbs.  Today Saturday was a rest day.


----------



## silvereyes87

Reverse curls 65 lb curl bar 6x10, hammer curls 35 lbs dumbells 6x10, bicep curl machine 40 lbs 5x20, abdominal machine st 100 lbs 5x20. 30 mins on the eliptical.


----------



## ToolSteel

Curls for the gurls


----------



## silvereyes87

Warmed up on bench 135 x 10, 185x6, was able to do 235 2x6, after that was kinda tired felt like I wouldn't be able to finish my sets at that weight and rep so went back to 225 but was able to do 5 reps. So finished last 4 sets with 225x5. Incline 135 4x10. Decline  65 4x20. Triceps push down 4x20 at 40 lbs


----------



## silvereyes87

45 mins on the elliptical, 109 crunches on the abdominal at 100 lbs.


----------



## silvereyes87

Sumo deadLifts 315 6x3. Lat pull down cable 140 6x5. Longpull 210 6x5. Seated row 90, 12x20.  Lat puldown machine 90 6x20. 30 mins on the eliptical.


----------



## silvereyes87

Front squat 225, 6x5
Leg press 200, 6x15
Calf extension 240, 6x20
Leg extension 90, 6x20
Seated Leg curl 90, 6x20
Cardio, 30 mins on elliptical 
Abs, abdominal machine 100, 5x20.


----------



## ToolSteel

That's about all I can front squat. Nice job.


----------



## silvereyes87

ToolSteel said:


> That's about all I can front squat. Nice job.


Goal is to workup to sets of 10.


----------



## silvereyes87

Shoulder night.
 Shrugs 180 lbs 4x10. 
Front shoulder raises 20 lbs dumbells 4x10
Flies same,
Reverse flies same.
Dumbell military press 40 lbs 4x10
Ovhd military press with barbell 95 4x15.


----------



## mickems

silvereyes87 said:


> Shoulder night.
> Shrugs 180 lbs 4x10.
> Front shoulder raises 20 lbs dumbells 4x10
> Flies same,
> Reverse flies same.
> Dumbell military press 40 lbs 4x10
> Ovhd military press with barbell 95 4x15.



Looks like your hanging in there and making progress. Keep it going brother.


----------



## silvereyes87

mickems said:


> Looks like your hanging in there and making progress. Keep it going brother.



Thanks bud the 6 days in there is working out nicely. I alternate which day I take for rest. Mainly when I feel a little run down.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> Shoulder night.
> Shrugs 180 lbs 4x10.
> Front shoulder raises 20 lbs dumbells 4x10
> Flies same,
> Reverse flies same.
> Dumbell military press 40 lbs 4x10
> Ovhd military press with barbell 95 4x15.



Good stuff Silvie we ought to train shoulders together some time. Have you ever tried the Arnold press ?


----------



## silvereyes87

You know a friend was talking about Arnold press. And yeh that'd be cool. I could hit u up when I visit austin sometime. I have family there.  
 Last night was in a hurry to get home after work. Gf had to wakeup at 4 am for clinicals and I hadn't seen her in 3 days because of my work schedule. Needed some booty.
So just did biceps and skipped abs and cardio.
55 lb curl bar 4x15
Hammer curls 35 lbs dumbells  4x10.
Bicep curl machine 45 lb  4x20.


----------



## silvereyes87

Chest and triceps day. 
Went 135 x 10 for warmup. Usually I do 185 6 times after that but jumped straight into 225.
225 x8.felt really heavy for some reason.
225 4x5.
Incline : 135, 4x10
Decline: 65, 4x20
Triceps pushdown: 60, 4x20.
Cardio: 30 mins on eliptical. 
Abs abdominal machine: 100, 5x20.


----------



## silvereyes87

Cardio: 45 mins on eliptical. 
Abs: 110 on abdominal machine,  5x20


----------



## silvereyes87

My quads are starting to take shape. Really excited about that.
Today was back.
Deadlift: 315. 6x3
Lat puldown cable: 140, 6x5
Longpull: 210, 6x5
Seated row machine:90, 12x20
Lat pull down machine : 90, 6x20


----------



## BiologicalChemist

Good work silver keep it up.


----------



## silvereyes87

Thankyou sir


----------



## silvereyes87

Why the **** did photobucket take down a picture of my quads for? Those mother ****ers are getting rediculous. 
Shoulder shrug: 190, 6x10
Front raise : 20 lb dumbells,  4x10
Flies: same.
Reverse flies : same
Seated military press: 40 lbs dumbells,  6x15
Ovhd press machine : 100, 5x20.
Cardio: 30 mins on eliptical. 
Yesterday was a rest day.


----------



## ToolSteel

That's why I use tinypic. They have an app that accesses your camera roll; just click on a pic and it uploads/generates a link.


----------



## silvereyes87

Gonna have to look at getting an account over there.


----------



## silvereyes87

Leg day. 
Front squat : 225 6x6
Leg press : 200 6x15
Calf extension :240  6x20 
Leg extension : 90 6x20
Seated leg curl : 90 6x20
20 mins of cardio on eliptical.  Ran outa time


----------



## snake

silvereyes87 said:


> Leg day.
> Front squat : 225 6x6
> Leg press : 200 6x15
> Calf extension :240  6x20
> Leg extension : 90 6x20
> Seated leg curl : 90 6x20
> 20 mins of cardio on eliptical.  Ran outa time



If you feel like mixing things up a little, try doing the LE first and then the squats. Pre exhausting the quads can bring on some real quad pain and those babies will grow.


----------



## silvereyes87

Sounds good to me . I'll give it a try bud.


----------



## silvereyes87

Cardio and bicep day with a dash of abs.
Reverse curls: 85 lb curl bar,  10 x 4
Hammer curls: 35 lbs dumbells,  6x15
Bicep curl machine : 50 lb, 4x25
Abdominal machine: 110 lbs,  4x25
Cardio: eliptical,  45 mins.


----------



## ECKSRATED

What u weighing these days?


----------



## silvereyes87

For a while I had dropped from a fat 260 to a slimmed down 225, then I tried bulking with 5k cals and ballooned to 245. Now I'm resting at 235. Think everything is coming together. In the end I wanna be a lean well muscled 225. Gonna take time but I'm in for the long haul.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Takes time brother and you'll get there. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## silvereyes87

Absolutely.  Thanks bud.


----------



## silvereyes87

Was kinda running low on energy today. Only got 4 hrs of sleep and didn't do a pre workout but anything is better then nothing. 
Bench : 225, 6x5
Incline: 135 , 4x10
Decline 135, 4x5.
Triceps push down: 50, 6x20


----------



## silvereyes87

Cardio: 45 mins on eliptical 
Abs: abdominal machine,  110, 4x25


----------



## BiologicalChemist

Get more sleep! or take a nap if u have to..If I don't sleep well I usually don't even lift, or at least not too heavy. How are u liking the gear you're using?


----------



## silvereyes87

BiologicalChemist said:


> Get more sleep! or take a nap if u have to..If I don't sleep well I usually don't even lift, or at least not too heavy. How are u liking the gear you're using?



Sleep is always gonna be an issue in my line of work brother but I'll try. I know it's one of the top 3. Eat , train, sleep. I'm really liking it. I think the test has finally soaked in. Today when I was doing shoulder shrugs with 100 pound dumbells it felt surprisingly light 
Shoulders day!
Shoulder shrugs: 200  lbs,  6x10
Flies : 20 , 4x10
Front raise: same
Reverse flies : same dumbells except 4x15
Seated ovhd dumbell press: 40 lb dumbells 4x12.
Ovhd press machine: 100 lbs, 6x15.


----------



## BiologicalChemist

silvereyes87 said:


> Sleep is always gonna be an issue in my line of work brother but I'll try. I know it's one of the top 3. Eat , train, sleep. I'm really liking it. I think the test has finally soaked in. Today when I was doing shoulder shrugs with 100 pound dumbells it felt surprisingly light
> Shoulders day!
> Shoulder shrugs: 200  lbs,  6x10
> Flies : 20 , 4x10
> Front raise: same
> Reverse flies : same dumbells except 4x15
> Seated ovhd dumbell press: 40 lb dumbells 4x12.
> Ovhd press machine: 100 lbs, 6x15.



Good stuff man. Sounds like it's really kicking in now those r some heavy weights ur pushing.


----------



## silvereyes87

Monday I'm gonna try to do 225 10 times. If I can get that I'll feel confident I can put up  300 on flat bench.


----------



## ECKSRATED

silvereyes87 said:


> Monday I'm gonna try to do 225 10 times. If I can get that I'll feel confident I can put up  300 on flat bench.



That used to be my rule of thumb when I first started training. When I could get 225 ten times I would then try 315 for one. It always worked. Then 315 for 10 then I would try 405 for one. Worked like a charm.


----------



## silvereyes87

Sounds good to me x . I had done 225 8 times last week when I hadn't eaten in 15 hrs . I'm thinking if I get a full nights rest,  eat 2 hours before. Do a preworkout and then try I can get it. Just wanna set myself up for sucess.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Kill that shit brother. 

I'm still going after that 405 for ten. Haven't tried in a while but I'll get it by may. 3 months. It's mine.


----------



## silvereyes87

You're the man x. Youl get it for sure. And always glad to get advice and encouragement from you and the buds. You and the others make this home. And honestly I don't think I'd be where I am without this place.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Anything to help a brother out man. You're the one doing the gard work


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> Monday I'm gonna try to do 225 10 times. If I can get that I'll feel confident I can put up  300 on flat bench.



225 x 10 is a beautiful thing.


----------



## silvereyes87

Yes sir. Now 6 plates would be gorgeous


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> Yes sir. Now 6 plates would be gorgeous



I agree but 225 x 10 is more impressive than 315 x 1 - IMO.


----------



## silvereyes87

A little fasted cardio to start the day off right 
45 mins on the eliptical


----------



## silvereyes87

Well today was a big day for me. 
Back for the win.
Sumo deadlift : 315, 6x4.
Wanted to see how heavy I could take it so went for 1 for 405. Felt kinda easy so went 1 for 455 and it was really hard but I got it. Pretty damn happy with that especially since I haven't been deadlifting for long at all really.
Lat pull down cable : 140, 6x6
Longpull : 210, 6x6 
Seated row machine: 90, 12x20
Lat pull down machine : 90, 6x20


----------



## silvereyes87

I'm happy with my progress.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Congrats on the deadlift pr.


----------



## Maijah

ECKSRATED said:


> Kill that shit brother.
> 
> I'm still going after that 405 for ten. Haven't tried in a while but I'll get it by may. 3 months. It's mine.



405 for 10 is beast mode, hope you post a vid


----------



## silvereyes87

Thanks x. Big deal for me. Gonna keep going forward. Hopefully monday I'll have some good news for ya on bench


----------



## ECKSRATED

Silver post a video of your lifts and get some critique on your form. We could probably help u out a little  brother.


----------



## silvereyes87

I can do that


----------



## silvereyes87

Today no knee pain!
Warmed up with the bar, 135 and 185 like snake mentioned.
Front squat: 225, 6x6
Leg press : 200,  6x15
Calf extension : 230, 6x20
Leg curl: 90, 6x20
Leg extension : 90, 6x20.


----------



## silvereyes87

Big day for me. Hit a pr on bench.
225x10.
Then finished up my reps
Bench: 225, 5x5
Incline: 135, 4x10
Decline: 65, 4x20
Tricep push down : 50, 6x20
Cardio: 30 mins on eliptical 
Abdominal machine: 110, 4x25.


----------



## John Ziegler

Jackpot Silvereyes!


----------



## silvereyes87

Thanks ziegs .


----------



## John Ziegler

Holy Moly Dude



silvereyes87 said:


>


----------



## silvereyes87

Still got a long way to go but I'm definitely on the road. Never been this strong before. Friends and family have noticed I look leaner but with more musculature.  All around alot happier.  Thanks for all the support to everyone who's chimed in on my journey this far.


----------



## Maijah

225 for 10 is definitely a milestone, congrats man. Now it's onto 315x10!


----------



## John Ziegler

Clean that mirror before I have a conniption fit :32 (18):

P.S. I don't care if it isn't your mirror


----------



## silvereyes87

That was the mirror at the gym ziegs they're gonna have to pay me to clean that one :32 (18):.
Jah that is the plan my brother.


----------



## silvereyes87

Shoulder night. Adeed a few more sets to what I usually do. 
Shrugs: 200 lbs 6x10
Front raises, flies, reverse flies:
20 lb dumbells,  6x10.
Seated ovhd press : 40 lb dumbells, 6x10
Military press machine : 100, 6x20.
Cardio : 30 mins on eliptical 
Abs : 110 6x25 on abdominal machine


----------



## Go Away

What's your height and weight? We have similar body structures, no homo


----------



## silvereyes87

I'm 5'9 230.


----------



## stonetag

You can pack some serious meat on your frame my man, good work.


----------



## silvereyes87

Thanks stone. Now to just make the strength reflect the size! Haha


----------



## stonetag

silvereyes87 said:


> Thanks stone. Now to just make the strength reflect the size! Haha



I predict a big bencher.


----------



## silvereyes87

I'd like to think so. Bench is my absolute favorite. If I could hit 400 one day and weigh around 225 that'd be so cool.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Bench is every ones favorite if they admit it or not. Or maybe not if they just absolutey blow at it


----------



## silvereyes87

Deadlift is a close 2nd though.  Can't stands squats but it's a necessary evil.


----------



## SuperSaiyan

love following this thread keep up the good work


----------



## silvereyes87

Thanks man. 
Back day.
Deadlifts: 315, 4x4,  405x1, 455x1
Lat pull down cable : 140, 6x6
Longpull: 210, 6x6
Seated row machine : 90, 12x20
Lat pull down machine : 90, 6x20


----------



## silvereyes87

Front squat: 225, 6x6. Time to get knee wraps. My right knee really started aching bad.
Leg extension : 90, 6x20
Leg curl: 90, 6x20
Calf extension : 240, 6x20
Tried to do leg press and knee wasn't having it so shut it down for the night. I'm gonna get the wraps, take a week off from squats and when I do go back I'm gonna go light for a while.


----------



## ECKSRATED

We gotta get u back squatting brother. It can be done. Your shoulder is probably so tight and just needs to be loosened up and you would have no problem with a wide grip on back squats. 

And I got my shoes today buddy. Can't wait to squat in them tomorrow. They felt so nice when i tried them on.


----------



## silvereyes87

ECKSRATED said:


> We gotta get u back squatting brother. It can be done. Your shoulder is probably so tight and just needs to be loosened up and you would have no problem with a wide grip on back squats.
> 
> And I got my shoes today buddy. Can't wait to squat in them tomorrow. They felt so nice when i tried them on.



I tried setting myself up for a back squat and when I was holding the bar with no weight on it. Just did not feel right at all ecks.  I'll definitely look for the squat safety bar. I know many are against the smith machine but in my circumstance what do u think? The shoes are pretty nice. Glad you like them.I just ordered some sleeves that tool had recommended,  double ply from lifting large.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I can't even get a bar without any weight on it on my back. U gotta do some mobility work first then try. But if u have done all that before and still feel uncomfortable then maybe a ssb is your best bet.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> Front squat: 225, 6x6. Time to get knee wraps. My right knee really started aching bad.
> Leg extension : 90, 6x20
> Leg curl: 90, 6x20
> Calf extension : 240, 6x20
> Tried to do leg press and knee wasn't having it so shut it down for the night. I'm gonna get the wraps, take a week off from squats and when I do go back I'm gonna go light for a while.



If your knee is bothering go ahead and take 2 weeks off from legpress & squats. 

One week to simmer it down one week to heal it up a bit then try some light weight.

If that doesn't do the trick try 30 days off so on and so forth.


----------



## silvereyes87

I'm gonna do that zeigs. Ecks my gym doesn't have a ssb but I'm considering buying one and just taking it with me on leg days


----------



## Beedeezy

Two things silver.
1. Where is the knee pain? I pretty much live with left knee pain and its not going anywhere. I have LCL tenderness and Patella tendon pain and tightness (jumpers knee). Never had an injury to it in my life and think its a bad mechanics issue. I'm attempting to correct it and having some success with lots of different stretching. Like from the ankle to the head, I've found getting the whole chain less tight is helping in the reduction of the knee pain. Knee sleeves make a huge difference on training days also by keeping the knee warm.

2.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKc6hwPvsHg Watch this video. I know it's talking about the bench but what he says is very relevant to your should and may help get you back squatting and OHPing again.

Hope any of this helps brother


----------



## mickems

silvereyes87 said:


> I tried setting myself up for a back squat and when I was holding the bar with no weight on it. Just did not feel right at all ecks.  I'll definitely look for the squat safety bar. I know many are against the smith machine but in my circumstance what do u think? The shoes are pretty nice. Glad you like them.I just ordered some sleeves that tool had recommended,  double ply from lifting large.



how about trying lt wt on the hack squat machine? or v squat?


----------



## PillarofBalance

silvereyes87 said:


> I tried setting myself up for a back squat and when I was holding the bar with no weight on it. Just did not feel right at all ecks.  I'll definitely look for the squat safety bar. I know many are against the smith machine but in my circumstance what do u think? The shoes are pretty nice. Glad you like them.I just ordered some sleeves that tool had recommended,  double ply from lifting large.



Can you explain not feeling right? I wouldn't mind seeing a video of you setting up from a few angles. I bet we can fix this crap.


----------



## ECKSRATED

That's what I told him too pillar. He said he's going to record some videos for us


----------



## Beedeezy

I told him the very same thing at around 3am this morning when I couldn't sleep.


----------



## silvereyes87

mickems said:


> how about trying lt wt on the hack squat machine? or v squat?


I'll try them out bud.


PillarofBalance said:


> Can you explain not feeling right? I wouldn't mind seeing a video of you setting up from a few angles. I bet we can fix this crap.


Yes sir. I'm taking a rest day on Friday but next chance I get I'll see what I can do.


----------



## silvereyes87

Reverse curls: 65 lb curling bar, 6x10
Hammer curls: 40 lbs dumbells, 6x10
Bicep curl machine : 50 lbs, 5x20
Cardio: 30 mins on elyptical.


----------



## silvereyes87

Hit another pr on my bench.
300 for a rep of one.
Then did my normal routine.
225, 5x5
Incline: 135 ,4x10
Tricep push down : 60 lbs, 6x20. 
Didn't have time for decline or cardio.


----------



## BiologicalChemist

Good pr silver. Gettin up there.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Congrats. 

And how's that  5x5 with 225? Are all 5 sets fairly easy? Might be time to up the weight to 230 or 235.


----------



## silvereyes87

Well the 5x5 felt kinda light I noticed. I was wondering if I should move to 250 and do 6x3.
Or try to keep repping 225 until I can get 6x10.


----------



## ECKSRATED

It's up to you. I would rotate every week from sets of 3 5s and 8s. Gotta handle heavier weights from time to time.


----------



## silvereyes87

I'll probably switch to 250 and start the chain up again till the 6x5 feels light on that then brother.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Why don't u try 15 sets of 2 with 30 second rest between sets. Lol those are always fun.


----------



## silvereyes87

Lol I can try that out. I know I can do 270 twice. Maybe see if I can get up to 15 sets of that


----------



## ECKSRATED

No u want to use a weight that's around 60 to 70 percent of your max.


----------



## silvereyes87

10-4 I'll try that out bud.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Be prepared to have sweating dripping off of your entire body. Lol. Shits worse than cardio.


----------



## silvereyes87

Damn can't wait. Lol.


----------



## silvereyes87

Shoulder night 
Shrugs: 200, 6x10
Flies, front raises and reverse flies with 20 lb dumbells: 6x10.
Ovhd press: 40 lb dumbell,  6x10.
Seated ovhd press machine : 100, 5x20.
Cardio: 30 mins on elyptical.


----------



## silvereyes87

Tomorrow I start pillars program. Want to give a big thankyou to pillar for writing it up, mickems especially for sponsoring it, tool for recommending I try to get the opportunity, ecks for helping me with my bench.snake and diz with my weight. And everyone else who's helped me get to where I am. When I first started the forum I didn't even think I could bench and now I'm maxing 300. I didn't think I'd be able to back squat so for the last week I've been doing stretches and I got a massage and now I can hold a bar on my back. Been resting my knee the last few days and when I start on Monday I'm sure itl be fine with the wraps I got and some tips from beedeezy. Thankyou si. Gonna crush it.


----------



## ECKSRATED

That's what this board is for silver. Kill it brother. Take it easy on the squats for the first few weeks tho. Ease into the squats.


----------



## silvereyes87

ECKSRATED said:


> That's what this board is for silver. Kill it brother. Take it easy on the squats for the first few weeks tho. Ease into the squats.


Gonna take it easy starting off my man. Stretch, warmup on a bike. Do some light sets then maybe try out 185


----------



## ECKSRATED

I'd stick to 135 for a few sets of 5 for two weeks and slowllyyyy add some weight. There's no rush.


----------



## silvereyes87

True. I think 135 could be a good weight for now


----------



## silvereyes87

Day one of pillar training. 
I decided to do a 2 a day today.
Wokeup did an hr of fasted cardio on the eliptical. 
Abdominal machine:110 lbs, 4x25

2nd gym visit tonight. I warmed up on the eliptical for 10 mins. Wore my sleeves to hold in heat.
All of the squat racks were full when I got to
The gym so I used a smith machine. Yes sorry smith machine lol.
Did my split squats at 135. Got through all my reps pretty easy so I think I undershot it. But I'll learn the more I do this.
Then a squat rack opened up. I started squats with 135. After doing my splits I think it really loosened up my shoulders. The weight felt good . So I tried 185. Felt good. Went up to 225. And finished out my  sets at that weight. I think that was almost right on the money because it was really hard to do the last 2 sets.
                  Moved on to hamstring curl.did 100 lbs. Think I estimated that one good too . It was really hard to pump my last few reps. 
                   Hyperextensions. Used a 40 lb kettlebell while in did it maybe undershot it a little because got through the sets pretty easy. But afterwards my back pump was extreme. It was a pretty uncomfortable on the way home. Feel fine now tho. 
I'm exhausted. I really feel like I did good tonight and I can say I'm 100 % happy with my session .


----------



## Beedeezy

Good shit Silver, I'm really happy to hear you are squatting! 
More important than weight is form. I'm sure you are using good form and depth, just don't go crazy on the knee and shoulder and sideline yourself but Make sure to push yourself at the same time though.
How's that for a convoluted message.


----------



## silvereyes87

Beedeezy said:


> Good shit Silver, I'm really happy to hear you are squatting!
> More important than weight is form. I'm sure you are using good form and depth, just don't go crazy on the knee and shoulder and sideline yourself but Make sure to push yourself at the same time though.
> How's that for a convoluted message.



I'll make sure to make a video for yall to show how deep im going. Thanks bee. You're the man.


----------



## Beedeezy

No worries man, we are all glad to help.
I'm probably just as excited as you are that what we talked about for 2-3 hours ended up assisting you to get back in the squat rack.

Ok..... not as excited as you, but i'm pumped for you.


----------



## silvereyes87

U really made the difference in the tips with my knee and my shoulder flexibility.  Also with the confidence to even try it out. U dudes are gonna get me to do a meet one day haha.


----------



## silvereyes87

Day two of pillar training:
Started with bench . I think 235 was a good weight for me. My last 2 reps had to really dig deep.
Flat dumbell press: used 40 lb dumbells.  Definitely need to go higher as in flew through all the sets no problem. Definitely undershot. 
Chin ups: I had to use a chin up assist machine. I've never really done them before and a very weak spot for me. Inset it at 60 lbs to help me out and busted out my sets. I was pretty satisfied with my Guage on this one. 
Triceps push down: went ahead and bumped up my weight from what I usually do and dI'd 80 lbs. I think I can go a little heavier next time, but I think I did ok, my Tricep had never had a pump like that it was amazing. 
No cardio today. I work 6 to 6 tonight and wanted to save some gas for the shift.


----------



## silvereyes87

Day 3 of pillar training:
Deadlifts were done at 375. Felt like that was a good weight. Maybe up it just a little next time.
Longpull: the same, went 190. Felt like I had a few more reps in me. I'll go heavier next time for sure.
Goodmorning: this was the first time I'd ever done them before. Did 135 on em and it was too much weight as my form was terrible. I'll lower the weight and fix the issues next go around.
Leg press: 335, will go up in weight next time for this too. Had to dig a little in the tank to finish. But I think I needa go to failure sometimes and push harder. This week was a good learning curve.


----------



## ECKSRATED

When I started good morning I was doing 95 pounds u til I got my form down. Then after a month I was over 315. They take time to learn brother just like anything else. Where's the video u said u posted?


----------



## ECKSRATED

And u keep saying "this weight was good for me" what does that mean? What did pob have u doing today on deadlift? Are u sure u have the whole rpe thing down?


----------



## silvereyes87

I think I have a good grasp of it. Just getting used to judging what weight to go with. Being honest as tool puts it.


----------



## silvereyes87

Today was kinda a break day for me. I wokeup and did an hour of fasted hiit cardio on the eliptical.  Got 6 hours of sleep. I'm re-energized for tomorrow to pick back up and start my isolation work.


----------



## silvereyes87

Today was my isolation day.
I did reverse curls at 65 lbs with bar.
A pec machine at 75 lbs.
Calf extension at 340.
Leg extension 180.
Side flies 25 lb dumbells 
And seated row at 180.
Abdominal machine  at 160.


----------



## John Ziegler

Where are you dude ?


----------



## silvereyes87

Man I had a crazy work week where I had to certify my area. Basically had been studying it for 2 years and it was crunch time. Got grilled by a panel of engineers and supervisors for 3 hrs. I had been studying when i got home every night. Then on Thursday I wokeup feeling like shit. Been sick the last few days with a fever and chills. I decided I'm gonna restart the program when I get better. I haven't felt any better since Thursday. If I don't see improvement by tomorrow I'm gonna go get checked out Monday morning. Sorry guys hadn't been my best week.


----------



## mickems

Good idea Sliver, get some rest brother.


----------



## silvereyes87

Been layed up in bed the last few days brother. Hopefully tomorrow I'm better if not gonna go to the dr on monday. Just thought for the 2nd week to hit such a speed bump might as well start over like it's week one.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> Man I had a crazy work week where I had to certify my area. Basically had been studying it for 2 years and it was crunch time. Got grilled by a panel of engineers and supervisors for 3 hrs. I had been studying when i got home every night. Then on Thursday I wokeup feeling like shit. Been sick the last few days with a fever and chills. I decided I'm gonna restart the program when I get better. I haven't felt any better since Thursday. If I don't see improvement by tomorrow I'm gonna go get checked out Monday morning. Sorry guys hadn't been my best week.



That shit is going around Austin.

Last Monday that hit me at work around 7pm and had me puking my guts out all night.

Finished up the shift went home got in bed with a crazy fever under 3 blankets and sweat it out.

Felt way better the next day but took Tuesday off.

Returned to work Wednesday & Thursday and by Friday my day off was back to normal.

Hang in there bro and like you said if that shit isn't gone by Monday go see the doctor.


----------



## silvereyes87

Thanks ziegs guy at work had to go to er for 104 temp.  Couldn't get it to go down. Gf does clinicals at the hospital she said there's been alot of stuff going around.


----------



## silvereyes87

Haven't worked out in a week.  Today when I woke I feel about 90% which is really good imo compared to when I wokeup thursday. I was afraid to step on the scale. When I did it was 228. Maybe gained a pound. I'll take it. I'm gonna start out today with an hr of fasted cardio. Then after lunch I'll restart the program.


----------



## silvereyes87

Started the morning off with an hr of fasted cardio on the eliptical. Then I went in for round 2 at 5.
On squats I worked out with 225. Felt like I could do a little more next time but by then end of my sets I was having to dig.
Then for split squats I did 135. Definitely was slow to come up my last reps but I didn't go to failure.  
Hamstring curls I was working with 100 lbs. This I had to dig my deepest. Idk if it's me just trying as hard as I can or just not wanting to go to failure but I thought I wasn't gonna finish but still got through all my sets.for hyperextension I used a 30 lb kettle bell and busted em out. I could probably do more but at this point I was pretty dead on my feet. I'm definitely drained and feel like I gave tonight 100%. I was shaking as I walked outa the gym and my side hurt like I had done a hard cardio workout.
Drenched in sweat and at one point felt like I might throw up. My first day back I wanted to kill it.


----------



## silvereyes87

Went in for 2nd day of pob training tonight. Been helping a friend with his tree trimming bussiness the last 2 days. Idk if that wore me down but tonight I just didn't feel as strong as I had been. 225 felt heavy on bench. Did 5x5 with that. 
Flat dumbell press 10 x 10 with 50 lbs dumbells.
Pull ups finally able to lift my body weight which makes me happy. 5x7.
And Tricep push down 5x15 with 60 lbs.


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> Went in for 2nd day of pob training tonight. Been helping a friend with his tree trimming bussiness the last 2 days. Idk if that wore me down but tonight I just didn't feel as strong as I had been. 225 felt heavy on bench. Did 5x5 with that.
> Flat dumbell press 10 x 10 with 50 lbs dumbells.
> Pull ups finally able to lift my body weight which makes me happy. 5x7.
> And Tricep push down 5x15 with 60 lbs.



Anything physical out of the ordinary off of the normal schedule that you aren't conditioned for can wear you out especially if your just getting over an illness.


----------



## silvereyes87

Makes sense bud


----------



## silvereyes87

Deadlift: 365 1x3
Rep drop : 365 4x2
Goodmorning: 95 5x7
Leg press: 360 5x10
Seated cable row: 210 4x10


----------



## silvereyes87

Isolation day.
Reverse curl: 65 lb curl bar,  5x10
Side flies: 20 lb dumbells, 5x10
Seated row machine : 200 lbs, 5x10
Leg extension: 200 lbs , 5x10
Calf extension : 400 lbs, 5x10
Pec fly machine : 70 lbs, 5x10
Abductor machine: 170 lbs, 5x10.


----------



## silvereyes87

Week 2 day 1 of pob monster training.

Squat: 245, 5x5
Split squat: 135, 10 x 10
Hamstring curl: 100, 5x15
Hyperextension: 50 lb kettlebell,  5x10.

Not a bad day. Tomorrow I'm gonna help out with the tree trimming business.  Atleast 10 hrs of hard  labor. If I have energy I'll try to do day 2, but I'm thinking itl be more beneficial if I do day 2 on Thursday since I'll have that day completely off.
Can finish day 3 friday and do my isolation day on saturday.


----------



## silvereyes87

Week 2 day 2 of pob training.

Bench press: 250 1x3
Rep drop : 250 4x2
Flatbench dumbell press: 55 lb dumbells,  10x10
Pull ups: bodyweight,  5x7
Tricep push down : 60 lbs, 5x15.

Feeling really good. Getting stronger and losing fat. Weighed in at 221.5 this morning. Haven't been this light in years!


----------



## silvereyes87




----------



## ToolSteel

I see gains


----------



## silvereyes87

Week 2 day 3 pillar training. 
Deadlift : 375, 10 x2
Goodmorning : 95, 5x7
Leg press: 360, 5x10
Seated cable row: 210, 4x10.


----------



## silvereyes87

Week 2 day 4 pob training.
Holy shit isolation day!
Curl machine: 15 lbs,  3x100
Side flies : (had to break up into 50's ) 5 lb dumbells 6x50
Seated row machine : 40 lbs, 3x100
Leg extension : 30 lbs, 3x100
Calf extension : 70 lbs, 3x100
Pec fly machine: 30 lbs,  3x100.
Gym was closing early and ran outa time to do abductor machine. Easter weekend and both my gyms closed early , barely made the workout I did get.


----------



## ECKSRATED

He's got u doing sets of 100 on all those lifts? Lol that sucks


----------



## silvereyes87

I do like a challenge. Side flies just wasn't happening at 100 even with 5 lb dumbells lol


----------



## silvereyes87

Week 3 day 1. 
Squat: 275 1x3
Rep drop: 275 3x2, then tried 315x2
Split squat : 135, 10 x 10
Hamstring curl : 90, 5x15
Hyperextension : 45 lb plate 5x10


----------



## silvereyes87

Week 3 day 2.
Bench: 240, 4x5, 5th set went to failure after 2nd rep.
Ovhd press : 95, 10 x 10
Face pulls : 40 lbs , 5x7.
Tate press: 20 lb dumbells,  5x15.
All in all a good workout. Guess 240 is a little too high for me on bench. Crazy because I could handle 235 couple weeks ago, didn't figure 240 would put me to failure.


----------



## ECKSRATED

That doesn't mean 240 was too much silver. Actually that was a pretty accurate weight. It's whatever comes first, an rpe 9 or 5 sets. That was perfect.


----------



## silvereyes87

ECKSRATED said:


> That doesn't mean 240 was too much silver. Actually that was a pretty accurate weight. It's whatever comes first, an rpe 9 or 5 sets. That was perfect.



I'll have to remember that bud. Just gotta get over the mental bit about not getting all my reps in.


----------



## ECKSRATED

silvereyes87 said:


> I'll have to remember that bud. Just gotta get over the mental bit about not getting all my reps in.



So your 4th set u get all 5 reps but it wasn't a rpe 9? Then u only got 2 on the next set and that was complete failure? What happened?  That don't sound right.


----------



## ToolSteel

ECKSRATED said:


> So your 4th set u get all 5 reps but it wasn't a rpe 9? Then u only got 2 on the next set and that was complete failure? What happened?  That don't sound right.


I'm the same way. I don't really get tired, I just hit a fukking wall. When the tank is empty, the set is over lol.


----------



## silvereyes87

Shit I misread program sheet and skipped to wave 3 day 2. I was supposed to be on wave 1 week 3.
That week is rpe @9 4x2 and I was doing rpe @9 5x5 today. Damnit. Today was supposed to be bench @6 10x2. Idk what the hell happened. I wokeup late and rushed there. Also I was you tuning vids on the fly  at the gym about face pull and tate press. Messed myself up i guess


----------



## silvereyes87

ToolSteel said:


> I'm the same way. I don't really get tired, I just hit a fukking wall. When the tank is empty, the set is over lol.



When I sat in for 5th set I was pumped and thought I'd be able to finish I hit the wall like u said and all of a sudden strength was gone


----------



## ToolSteel

silvereyes87 said:


> When I sat in for 5th set I was pumped and thought I'd be able to finish I hit the wall like u said and all of a sudden strength was gone


Dude I've always been that way. It's both a blessing and a curse I guess. I'll hit one rep with just a little speed lost and the next one get stapled. Then you see your that can grind out 4-5 in a row. 
I've learned to go off bar speed on bench, not by feel.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Build that endurance poo sees


----------



## silvereyes87

That's an interesting concept. I need to know mysekf better I suppose.  I've always lifted off of what I know I can get in a linear gains fashion. But that's how pillar said u can stop making progress so it's good to come outa my comfort zone


----------



## silvereyes87

Well decided to start week 3 over again as last week went on vacation and such and such
 Gained 7 lbs since the. With the drinking g and eating and what not. Currently 227. 
Starting pct on sunday.

Any who let's move on.

Squats: 315 x3
Rep drop: 315 x 2. (Felt really heavy, but wanted to get through sets)
275, 3x2
Split squats: 135, 10x10
Leg curls: 90, 5x15
Hyperextension : 45, 5x10.


----------



## silvereyes87

Bench day my favorite 
Bench 245: 10 x2
Flat dumbell press: 60 lb dumbells,  10 x 10
Pull ups : bodyweight,  5x7
Tricep pushdown:  60 lbs 5x15

Forgot to add I did an hr of fasted cardio first thing this morning.


----------



## silvereyes87

I condensed my day 3 and isolation day into one so that I wouldn't fall more behind. Here goes.

Deadlift: 315, 5x5
Goodmorning: 100, 5x7
Leg press: 290, 5x10
Seated cable row : 200, 4x10
Reverse curls : 65 lb bar, 5x10
Side flies : 20 lb dumbells,  5x10
Seated row : 140, 5x10
Leg extension : 190,  5x10
Calf extension : 350, 5x10
Pec fly machine : 110 , 5x10
Abductor machine : 130, 5x10

I'm starting pct tonight.


----------



## PillarofBalance

silvereyes87 said:


> I condensed my day 3 and isolation day into one so that I wouldn't fall more behind. Here goes.
> 
> Deadlift: 315, 5x5
> Goodmorning: 100, 5x7
> Leg press: 290, 5x10
> Seated cable row : 200, 4x10
> Reverse curls : 65 lb bar, 5x10
> Side flies : 20 lb dumbells,  5x10
> Seated row : 140, 5x10
> Leg extension : 190,  5x10
> Calf extension : 350, 5x10
> Pec fly machine : 110 , 5x10
> Abductor machine : 130, 5x10
> 
> I'm starting pct tonight.



Jesus Christ that's a long training day


----------



## silvereyes87

PillarofBalance said:


> Jesus Christ that's a long training day



Trying brother. Just wanted to show some heart.


----------



## PillarofBalance

silvereyes87 said:


> Trying brother. Just wanted to show some heart.



Accomplished

Don't worry about that. Reality is anyone in the gym and anyone who has the balls to train under me will be better than 99% of the population...

Of that 1% maybe .0001% actually become ranked in some sport.

We have families, bills and obligations.  Occasionally we even get diarrhea.  

Point is, your best effort is your best effort with all things considered.  Any client of mine who has obligations that we all know come first that chooses those obligations instead of training are fine by me.  If you didn't then I would question your integrity or character.

Not the case here.  Just keep plugging away.


----------



## Beedeezy

PillarofBalance said:


> Occasionally we even get diarrhea.



It's true silver, I almost shit my pants a few time last week.
After the worst of it, I thought I would be in the gym the next day nope! My obligation to living and not dying under a laughable weight because of dehydration/potassium imbalance came first.
Aaaaaand I might be a pussy but meh right?


----------



## silvereyes87

That really means alot dude. You're definitely someone I respect and I appreciate you saying that. I don't wanna let you or mickems down I'll keep pushing.


----------



## silvereyes87

Not a pussy bee. Sounds like you know your limits


----------



## ToolSteel

I missed a training day last week for the first time since I started training under pillar. It really upset me but like he said, sometimes there are more important obligations.

You're doing just fine bud. Keep it up.


----------



## silvereyes87

Thanks man. I'll keep chugging along.


----------



## mickems

silvereyes87 said:


> That really means alot dude. You're definitely someone I respect and I appreciate you saying that. I don't wanna let you or mickems down I'll keep pushing.



You're not letting anyone down brother. Do what's best for you and not others.


----------



## silvereyes87

mickems said:


> You're not letting anyone down brother. Do what's best for you and not others.



Thanks bro, and thankyou again for the opportunity.


----------



## silvereyes87

Worked tree trimming all day. Tired.

Squat: 275, 10 x2
Front squat: 155, 10x10
Romanian deadlift : 155, 5x15
Hyperextension : 45, 5x10


----------



## ECKSRATED

And to think not to long ago u didn't think u could squat at all.


----------



## silvereyes87

ECKSRATED said:


> And to think not to long ago u didn't think u could squat at all.



This board and my family here has really helped me discover my limits. When I first joined I didn't think I'd be able to squat or bench. I've came a long way since I've come here. This place is amazing. I talk to yall more then my real life friends.


----------



## mickems

silvereyes87 said:


> This board and my family here has really helped me discover my limits. When I first joined I didn't think I'd be able to squat or bench. I've came a long way since I've come here. This place is amazing. I talk to yall more then my real life friends.



are those tears coming from your eyes?


----------



## silvereyes87

Maybe a little I'm the sentimental type


----------



## silvereyes87

wave 2 week 1 day 2.

Bench: 225, 5x5
incline dumbell press: 50 lb dumbells, 10x10
shrugs: 100 lb dumbells, 5x7
bench dips: 5x15

was a good workout. i got alot of sleep and ate good, did my pre workout. bench still felt a little weak compared to a month ago.
im on the 1st week of my pct, guess its normal to feel a little weaker.


----------



## ECKSRATED

When I used to go thru pct I always hit PRs for some reason. Lol. That first week I was always strong as fukk but then the next week it would hit me hard and be weak as fukk. Lol


----------



## silvereyes87

ECKSRATED said:


> When I used to go thru pct I always hit PRs for some reason. Lol. That first week I was always strong as fukk but then the next week it would hit me hard and be weak as fukk. Lol



That's interesting.  How many weeks did u wait after last injection to start pct?  I waited 3


----------



## ECKSRATED

I always did 2 weeks.


----------



## LeanHerm

Bunch of newbs,  I don't pct cause I don't use the sauce. #cheaters #natty4life


----------



## silvereyes87

Ewwe ur natty herm.  Go join the Olympics or something


----------



## ECKSRATED

silvereyes87 said:


> Ewwe ur natty herm.  Go join the Olympics or something





He just tells people he's natty cus his weiner is so small. Blames is on a hormone issue. I dunno.


----------



## silvereyes87

:32 (18): tenchar


----------



## silvereyes87

Deadlift: 375, 1x3
Rep drop :375, 4x2
Deficent deadlift : 225, 5x7
Hamstring curl :130 , 5x10
Barbell row: 135, 4x10


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


>



Holy Moly Dude You're fukkin Huge!


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Holy Moly Dude You're fukkin Huge!



Thanks man, still a work in progress but big changes since I began here. 

Holy isolation day batman!

Bicep curl machine : 20 lbs, 3x100
Side flies : 5 lb dumbells,  6x50
Seated row machine : 50 lbs, 2x100, 90 lbs; 1x100
Leg extension : 50 lbs, 3x100
Calf extension : 100 lbs,  3x100
Pec fly machine: 50 lbs, 3x100
Abductor machine : 100 lbs, 4x20

Feel the burn!


----------



## silvereyes87

Wave 2, week 2!

Squat: 275, 5x5
Front squat : 185, 10 x 10
Romanian deadlift : 185, 5x15
Hyperextension : 45 lb plate,  5x10.

Still kinda new to squatting because of the shoulder problem I had worked out. But I feel like my form is getting better. I'm getting  better with form. Going lower and lower. Which in turn is kicking my ass and working me harder. I definitely feel wore out after this one. 

Came home and cooked a badass meal. I had been craving sea food so went off the chain tonight. Pan seared Mahi Mahi , sea scallops  with asparagus and mashed potatoes with Greek yogurt. It was so good.


----------



## thqmas

Oh god, so hungry right now. Looks amazing.

Nice to hear that you are not giving up on the squat. Keep it up!


----------



## silvereyes87

thqmas said:


> Oh god, so hungry right now. Looks amazing.
> 
> Nice to hear that you are not giving up on the squat. Keep it up!


Thanks man!


----------



## snake

Keep the train rolling Sil! Killing it!


----------



## silvereyes87

snake said:


> Keep the train rolling Sil! Killing it!



Will do snake, feel pumped about bench  tonight!


----------



## silvereyes87

Well tonight I am not that happy with my workout.
Did everything right. Got plenty of sleep.  Ate good, did my preworkout. Idk what's wrong besides maybe pct but I went to failure on bench .

Bench: 245 1x3, good lifts , felt good
Rep drop : 245 2x2 3rd set i went to failure on 2nd rep, gave myself a little pep talk to pump up and tried the 4th went to failure on the 2nd again! Idk not happy with that at all.
Incline dumbells press : 50 lb dumbells,  10 x 10 felt good.
Bench dips : body weight, 5x15.


I feel kinda off. I'm 2 weeks into pct. Right now I'm Taking 100 mg of clomid and 40 mg Nolvadex . I don't feel depressed but I definitely feel lack luster and my sex drive is non existing. Last night with my girl I was able to get hard but I had 0 motivation to screw her. Anyone chime in? I'm pretty sure all this is normal.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Its normal bro. I told u it was gonna hit u hard soon. It cones on quick but u gotta keep telling yourself to push harder and keep training your ass off.


----------



## silvereyes87

ECKSRATED said:


> Its normal bro. I told u it was gonna hit u hard soon. It cones on quick but u gotta keep telling yourself to push harder and keep training your ass off.



I'm gonna keep pushing and put my best effort. I tried tweaking my macros to where I'm definitely getting a gram of protein per pound of body weight.


----------



## silvereyes87

Omg I'm dead on my feet from deadlifts. 

Deadlift :385, 10 x2 
Deficit deadlift: 245, 5x7
Hamstring curl : 150, 5x10
Barbell row: 135, 4x10.
Grip was shot at the end , could barely hold the bar at 135.


----------



## silvereyes87

Reverse curls: 75 lb pound bar. 5x10
Side flies: 20 lb dumbells, 5x10.
Seated row machine: 230, 5x10
Leg extension: 170, 5x10
Calf extension : 330, 5x10
Pec fly machine : 110, 5x10
Abductor machine : 135, 4x10


----------



## silvereyes87

Woke up at 219 today! Got up. Did an hr of fasted cardio on the eliptical.


----------



## thqmas

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Good stuff Silvie we ought to train shoulders together some time. Have you ever tried the Arnold press ?



I just don't get why his penis and nuts are white?


----------



## silvereyes87

Very nice observation Thomas ^_^


----------



## silvereyes87

Bicep curl machine: 30 lbs , 3x100
Side flies : 5 lb dumbells,  6x50
Seated row machine : 90 lbs, 3x100
Leg extension : 50 lbs,  3x100
Calf extension : 100 lbs,  3x100
Pec fly machine : 50 lbs,  3x100
Abductor machine : 130, 4x20


----------



## silvereyes87

A little progress update.  Went from 245 to 216 this morning! Started cutting on weight early February.  I'm pretty happy with the progress.


----------



## John Ziegler

Holy shit dude those traps!


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Holy shit dude those traps!



Traps are definitely something I'm grateful in my genetics. I decided I'm gonna keep shredding and try to get low in bf so I can bulk big lean muscle in a smaller frame for a body building like physique.  Gonna try to drop to 200 lbs then do a recomp for the summer and see what I look like.


----------



## Bigmike

silvereyes87 said:


> Traps are definitely something I'm grateful in my genetics. I decided I'm gonna keep shredding and try to get low in bf so I can bulk big lean muscle in a smaller frame for a body building like physique.  Gonna try to drop to 200 lbs then do a recomp for the summer and see what I look like.



Good gains AND weight loss, even made body hair gainz lol.

Keep it up brother, I'll see you on the recomped side


----------



## silvereyes87

Wave 2 week 3.

Squat: 275 1x3. 
Rep drop : same weight , 4x2
Front squat: 165, 10 x 10
Romanian deadlift : 165, 5x15
Hyperextension : 50 lb kettlebell,  5x10


----------



## silvereyes87

Round 2 for today.

Bench: 225, 10 x2
Incline dumbells press : 50 lb dumbells, 10 x 10
Shrugs : 100 lb dumbells,  5x7 
Bench dips: bodyweight,  5x15.


----------



## silvereyes87

Deadlift : 375, 5x5 pr for me rep wise.
Deficit deadlift,: 225, 5x7
Hamstring curl : 165, 5x10
Barbell rows: 135, 4x10
Reverse curl : 65 lb curl bar,  5x10
Side flies: 20 lb dumbells,  5x10
Seated row machine : 180, 5x10
Leg extension : 200, 5x10
Calf extension :300, 5x10
Abductor machine : 180, 5x10
Pec fly machine : 100 lbs,  5x10.

I'm so tired.  I think I'm gonna have to crawl out of the gym.


----------



## silvereyes87

Box squats: 275, 10 x2
Squats: 185, 10 x 10
Glute bridge : bodyweight,  5x15
Hyperextension : 45 lb plate,  5x10.

The weight isn't impressive but I did squat lower then I ever have b4.


----------



## thqmas

ATG Silver. Thanks for updating your log, it's a very nice one to follow.


----------



## snake

silvereyes87 said:


> Box squats: 275, 10 x2
> Squats: 185, 10 x 10
> Glute bridge : bodyweight,  5x15
> Hyperextension : 45 lb plate,  5x10.
> 
> The weight isn't impressive but I did squat lower then I ever have b4.



No one ever squatted 500 without being able to do 300 first. Keep it up Sil!


----------



## silvereyes87

snake said:


> No one ever squatted 500 without being able to do 300 first. Keep it up Sil!





thqmas said:


> ATG Silver. Thanks for updating your log, it's a very nice one to follow.



Thanks guys  .  . Since I started the log I didn't deadlift, didn't think I could bench or squat and here I am. Form needs alot of work on my big 3 but I'm doing them.  it's definitely been a journey thus far. Thanks for tuning in


----------



## NbleSavage

Nice leg workout, Mate! Box squats will make an honest man of ye.


----------



## silvereyes87

Thanks savage. The box squats feel very weird. But I can understand the benif it from it.


----------



## silvereyes87

Bench : 225, x 5. Felt kinda weak today and didn't wanna go to failure with noone around to spot me.
Went down to 205, 3x5. Found a spotter and did my 5th set 225 x5. 
Standing Overhead press: 95 lbs, 10 x 10
Face pull: 100 lbs, 5x7
Tate press: 20 lb dumbells,  5x15.


----------



## silvereyes87

Deadlift day. Decided to go down in weight to focus on form. Last week 375 5x5 felt like a blew out my back so I thought form needed work.

Deadlift : 315 x3.
Rep drop same weight : 4x2
Goodmorning : 95 lbs,  5x7
Leg press : 200 lbs,  5x20
Pull through : 80 lbs,  4x10.


----------



## Beedeezy

Killing it Silver.


----------



## silvereyes87

Thanks buddy. I've dropped my calories a bit cause I'm trying to get lean for summer. But I'm still trying to keep the strength.


----------



## silvereyes87

Isolation day. 

Bicep curl machine : 20 lbs,  3x100
Side flies :  5 lb dumbells,  6x50
Seated row machine : 50 lbs,  3x100
Leg extension : 70 lbs,  3x10
Calf extension : 160, 3x100
Pec fly machine : 50 lbs,  3x100
Abductor machine : 100 lbs, 4x20

Loved today's workout. Starting to really feel like myself again. I'll get blood work in the next month or 2 to see where I'm at. But I feel great.


----------



## silvereyes87

Gained a little weight since I was 216. Weighed in at 219.5 today. Gotta buckle down again.
Went in for an hr of fasted cardio on the eliptical today when I got up.


----------



## silvereyes87

Box squats : 275, 5x5
Squats: 185, 10x10
Glute bridge : bodyweight,  5x15
Hyperextension : 50 lb kettlebell,  5x10.


----------



## silvereyes87

Bench: 245 x 3
Rep drop : 245, 4x2
Overhead press : 95, 10 x 10
Face pull: 120, 5x7
Tate press : 25 lb dumbells,  5x15.


----------



## silvereyes87

Deadlift: 385, 10 x2
Goodmorning : 105, 5x7
Leg press,  200, 5x25
Cable pull through: 50 , 4x10


----------



## silvereyes87

Reverse curls : 65 lb curl bar,  5x10
Side flies : 25 lb dumbells,  5x10
Seated row : 270, 5x10
Leg extension : 210, 5x10 
Calf extension : 350, 5x10
Abductor machine : 135, 5x10
Pec flies: 30 lb dumbells,  5x10


----------



## silvereyes87

Squat:  295 x3
Rep drop : 295, 4x2
Glute bridge: 30 lbs,  10 x 10
Hyperextension: 50 lb kettlebell,  5x15


----------



## silvereyes87

Wokeup. Weighed in at 219. Lowest I was able to get to a few weeks back was 216. Been fluctuating. Really need to cut the beer out. Got up did an hour of fasted cardio on the eliptical.


----------



## silvereyes87

Bench: 225, 5x5
Floor press: 60 lb dumbells , 10 x 10
Barbell row: 135, 5x7
Tricep pushdown : 50,  2x100
Felt like my biceps have been lagging behind so I added a little.
Hammer curls : 35 lb dumbells,  4x12
Reverse curl : 45 lb bar, 4x20.


----------



## silvereyes87

Deadlift: 315, 5x5
Goodmorning : 105, 5x7
Leg press: 140, 5x30
Side flies: 5 lb dumbells, 6x50
Seated row machine : 50, 3x100.
Hammer curls: 10 lb dumbells,  6x50
Leg extension: 50 lbs, 3x100
Pec fly machine : 50, 3x50


----------



## silvereyes87

Wave 4 week 1!

Squats: 285, 10 x2
Hack squats: 180, 10 x 10
Leg curl : 30, 2 x 100
Hyperextension: 50 lb kettlebell,  5x10.

Feel the burn! The 30 lbs on leg curl is baby weight but once u hit 50 reps it really starts to burn. By the time I'm at 75 I'm already gritting my teeth. All in all a good workout.


----------



## silvereyes87

Wave 4 week 1 day 2.

Bench: 225, 5x5
Floor press : 65 lb dumbells,  10 x 10
Barbell row: 135, 5x7
Tricep pushdown : 40, 2x100.

Pretty good workout. Felt kinda weak but I've averaged about 4 hrs of sleep a night for the last week. I need to catch up friday.


----------



## silvereyes87

Damn double post.


----------



## ECKSRATED

U did that workout twice? That's badass


----------



## Bigmike

Killing it bro! Proud of you


----------



## silvereyes87

Thanks fellas. The end if the program is near. Loved it. At the end gonna take a week where I do nothing but sit on my ass or sleep. Deload 4tw


----------



## bigdog

nice work silver! good log!


----------



## silvereyes87

Wave 4 week 1 day 3

Deadlift: 405 x 3
Rep drop: 405,4x2
Hammer curls : 35 lb dumbells,  5x10
Side flies : 20 lb dumbells,  5x10
Seated row machine : 150, 5x10
Rack pulls : 225, 6x2
Leg extension : 40, 2 x 100, 240 5x10 
Calf extension : 300, 5x10
Abductor machine : 150, 5x10
Pec fly machine: 100 5x10


----------



## Jada

Really killing it 87, great job.


----------



## silvereyes87

Thanks jada!


----------



## silvereyes87

Wave 4 week 2 day 1! Today was amazing. Hit diet almost perfectly. Training felt great.

Squat : 275, 5x5
Hack squat: 180, 10 x 10
Hamstring curl : 30, 2 x 100
Hyperextension : 45 lb plate


----------



## silvereyes87

Wave 4 week 2 day 2

Bench: 240 x 3
Rep drop : 240, 4x2
Floor press: 60 lb dumbells,  10 x 10
Barbell row : 135, 5x7
Tricep pushdown : 50 , 2 x 100

I felt kinda tired today but pushed through. Diet has been majorly on point. Doing 500 cals below maintenance and getting a gram of protein per lb.  
Weighed in at 215 today. Haven't been this low in about 3 years.


----------



## bigdog

good job brother! inspiring log for me! I was down this morning from the death of a close friend/father figure/lifelong football coach to me and my son as well but when I get here and read this im ready to stop over thinking and get back to work on my journey! thanks silver!!!


----------



## silvereyes87

Today was feeling kind flush when I got up. Went to the gym and went kinda light.

Wave 4 week 2 day 3

Deadlift : 315, 10 x2
Rack pull: 225, 6x2
Leg extension : 40 lbs, 2x100


----------



## silvereyes87

bigdog said:


> good job brother! inspiring log for me! I was down this morning from the death of a close friend/father figure/lifelong football coach to me and my son as well but when I get here and read this im ready to stop over thinking and get back to work on my journey! thanks silver!!!


I'm sorry for the loss of your friend bigdog. He's in a better place brother. Nothing works for me to clear my mind and relieve stress like pumping some iron.


----------



## silvereyes87

Wave 4 week 2 day 4. 

Took 3 days off to rest. Was kinda feeling beat down my last day. And work has been kicking my ass. They pretty much have me working nonstop for 12 hours in my new area. But when I got off work this morning got some good rest and hit the gym for isolation day. Did t have time to do everything I wanted to but I can catch the rest of it tomorrow. 

Side flies : 5 lb dumbells,  6x50
Seated row machine: 50 lbs,  3x100
Bicep curl machine : 25 lbs, 3x100
Leg extension : 50 lbs,  3x100
Pec fly machine : 50 lbs,  2x150.


----------



## silvereyes87

Wave 4 week 3 day 1.
Final home stretch!

Squat: 295 x3
Rep drop : 295, 4x2
Hack squat: 180, 10 x 10
Hamstring curl : 30, 2 x 100
Hyperextension : 50 lb kettlebell,  5x10
Calf extension : 100, 3x100
Abductor machine : 130, 4x20.


----------



## silvereyes87

Wave 4 week 3 day 2

 Bench: 230, 10 x2
Floor press: 60 lb dumbells,  10 x 10
Barbell row : 135, 5x7
Tricep pushdown : 100, 5x15


----------



## Beedeezy

Proud of you silver, you've been busting your ass.


----------



## silvereyes87

Thanks man! U killed your program as well!. Bout time to start another. The ginger genius wrote me up a body building program starting July 1st, and I let him have the reigns of my diet and macros aswell. Really looking forward to this. It's tren and tbol time!


----------



## Beedeezy

Good luck brother, I'll be watching for the new log when the time come.


----------



## silvereyes87

tenaciousa said:


> Your poor wife.
> 
> Good luck man.



Gf, but yes she's gonna get it lol.


----------



## silvereyes87

Took a little de-load, somehow I had strained my neck. doc got me some muscle relaxers and I got a few massages. Today was the 1st day I felt 100% in almost 2 weeks.  Anywho.
Wave 4 week 3 day 3. Took things a little light to de-load some more for next program next month.

Deadlift: 315, 5x5
Rack pull : 135, 6x2
Leg extension : 30, 2x100.


----------



## silvereyes87

Today was the last day of my program with pillar. Thankyou to everyone who helped out. Mickems for sponsoring it especially. Today was my iso day.
I had been thinking about it at work all day. This program wasn't just a program to me. It was part of my journey. When I first came to ug I didn't think I'd be able to bench or squat. With the help of some very good people here I'm now doing the big 3. 
I've came along way very fast. The title here says the long road home. Home to feeling good about myself and being happy with what I can do physically. 

This is the last workout log I'm posting in this thread because I finally feel like I've come home. 
I wanted to prove something to myself today. I went through some ups and downs this program. Losing weight, cycle, pct, recovered. I got mad at the plates and just kinda went ham. So here goes.

Hammer curls: 35 lb dumbells,  5x10
Reverse curls: 45 lb bar,  5x10
Preacher curls: 25 lb dumbells,  5x to failure
Side flies : 20 lb dumbells,  5x 10
Lawnmower pulls : 85 lb dumbells,  5x10
Leg extension : 240, 5x10
Calf extension : 400, 5x10
Pec fly machine : 100, 5x10
Abductor machine : 200, 5x10.


----------



## John Ziegler

This is a great thread, just reread the whole thing.

Looking forward to the next one dude High 5.


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler Robertson said:


> This is a great thread, just reread the whole thing.
> 
> Looking forward to the next one dude High 5.



Thanks for making me feel right at home when I joined ziegs, I'll be making the next thread soon when I start my next program buddy.


----------



## Jada

Great job 87!


----------



## silvereyes87

Jada said:


> Great job 87!



Thanks jada it's been an adventure bro .


----------

